# Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.



## ChrisBln82 (20. Januar 2019)

*Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Hallo zusammen,

da mich die Lautstärke meiner LK mittlerweile doch ziemlich stört, möchte ich nun den Versuch wagen und meine erste Wasserkühlung bauen. Hierzu habe ich mich ein wenig in das Thema eingelesen und meine erste Konfiguration zusammengestellt. Gekühlt werden sollen ein Intel Core i7 8700k und eine MSI GeForce 1080 Ti Gaming X Trio.

Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist das Fractal Design Define R5. In dieses soll nun auch die Wasserkühlung eingebaut werden. Bezüglich der Radiatoren habe ich mich angesichts des verfügbaren Platzes im Gehäuse für 2x280 und 1x140 entschieden. Mir ist klar, dass das vermutlich unter Volllast nicht unhörbar sein wird, allerdings erwarte ich schon eine klare Steigerung gegenüber der Luftkühlung (Netzteil, Gehäuse- und Prozessorlüfter allesamt von BeQuiet). Sind das Eurer Ansicht nach realistische Erwartungen?

Im folgenden nun erst einmal die Komponenten für die Wasserkühlung, für welche ich mich bisher entschieden habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ist erst einmal Eure Meinung dazu? Passt das grundsätzlich oder habe ich irgendwas wichtiges vergessen?

Ein weiteres Thema ist die Anordnung der WK-Komponenten in meinem Gehäuse. Hierzu einmal ein Bild wie es aktuell bei mir aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgendes habe ich mir bisher überlegt  (oberer und unterer rechter Käfig fliegen komplett raus): 

- ganz oben (an der Decke) 1 x 280mm Radiator
- an der rechten Seitenwand 1 x 280mm Radiator
- der Lüfter an der oberen linken Seitenwand wird durch 1 x 140mm Radiator ersetzt

Wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ist die Montage der Pumpe und des Ausgleichsbehälters. Die Pumpe würde ich gerne auf dem Gehäuseboden montieren, allerdings bietet dieser dort keine Möglichkeit Schrauben zu befestigen.  Auch beim Ausgleichsbehälter bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Dieser muss ja höher als die Pumpe angebracht werden. Wenn an den Seitenwänden aber schon die Radiatoren befestigt sind, wo montiert man den AGB dann am besten? Wie habt Ihr das in Euren Gehäusen gelöst bzw. was würdet Ihr mir in meinem Fall raten? Gibt es Standards für die Befestigung von Pumpen und AGBs?

Danke schonmal für Euer Feedback!

Chris


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Also laut offizieller Herstellerseite (Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design) wird die Trio nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste geführt, es ist also davon auszugehen, dass er nicht passt. Es gab schon früher mal nen Thread, in dem einer auch für die Karte gesucht hat (WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio), schau da mal rein.
Abseits davon würde das an und für sich so gehen, ist aber nicht ideal. Erstmal, wieso Radiatoren von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern? Das geht zwar, sieht aber im Zweifel nicht so toll aus. Weiterhin macht ein 140er hinten keinen Sinn, was mit der Lüfteranordnung zu tun hat. Es ist schlicht die beste Lösung bei einer Wasserkühlung, alle Radiatoren mit Frischluft von außen zu füttern oder aber alle von innen zu versorgen, dazu macht es aber reichlich Sinn, auch einen oder mehrere (hier reicht einer) Lüfter zu haben, die warme Abluft aus dem Case befördern, oder falls die Radiatoren Luft von innen bekommen, der frische Luft hineinbefördert. Wenn ein Radiator hingegen warme Abluft eines anderen Radiators oder sonstiger stärkerer Wärmequelle abbekommt, ist sein Wirkungsgrad im Vergleich zu einem mit Frischluft versorgten Radiator sehr niedrig. Daher macht der 140er hinten auch keinen Sinn. Als Lüfter sind die aufgeführten auch nicht schlecht, sind aber nicht mehr die aktuellsten, nimm stattdessen besser Noctua Nf A14 Pwm oder Arctic P14 Pwm (empfehlenswert ist zusätzlich die Pwm Pst Variante,da spart man sich den Splitter), wenn man die Lüfter zwischen Radiator und Gehäusewand/Deckel platziert, ist das Aussehen auch Bockwurst.
Zum Thema Blöcke, das mit der Trio erwähnte ich bereits, aber was ist mit der anderen Karte da drin? Zum Cpublock, der Xp3 ist im Vergleich zu aktuellen Kühlern recht schwach, daher auch der Preis, da empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf den Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro oder den Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Next.
Um zum Schlauch zu kommen, der aufgeführte ist eher schlecht, jeder Pvcschlauch besitzt Weichmacher, die je nach verwendetem Kühlmittel mehr oder weniger schnell ausgewaschen werden und sich gerne in Kühlblöcken absetzen und diese teilweise bis komplett verstopfen oder aber im Ausgleichsbehälter Spuren hinterlassen. Da ist es besser, auf schwarzen Schlauch wie Watercool Epdm, Ek Zmt oder Tygon Norprene zu setzen, diese bestehen aus anderem beständigerem Material, sind aber schwarz. Falls es zwingend klarer Schlauch sein muss, ist Mayhems Ultra Clear die beste Wahl, denn er enthält die wenigsten Weichmacher. Ferner ist statt 13/10 16/10 zu bevorzugen, Schlauch mit diesen Abmessungen knickt nicht so leicht, sodass sich im Zweifel engere Radien verlegen lassen (nicht vergessen die Anschlüsse dementsprechend anzupassen).
Weiterhin, wozu hast du Schnelltrenner auf der Liste? Es geht zwar, damit Teile des Kreislaufs im Falle eines Wechsels einfach herauszutrennen, aber das ist gar nicht notwendig, man kann aber auch einfach das Wasser ganz ablassen, was sich ohnehin einmal im Jahr oder je nach verwendeter Flüssigheit auch in größeren Abständen empfiehlt. Da kann man einfach ein Ablasssystem aus einem T-Stück und Kugelhahn sowie zur Sicherhiet nem Verschlussstück bauen und kommt finanziell besser weg, oder nimmt einfach einen Teil des Kreislaufs und öffnet neben dem Case über ner Plastikschüssel/ in der Dusche/ dem Waschbecken oder wo auch immer, raus muss die Brühe sowieso.
Was die Pumpe angeht, die Aquastream ist an sich eine gute Pumpe und mit Shoggy auch gut entkoppelt, allerdings gibt es User, die sich über nicht loszuwerdende Betriebsgeräusche beschweren, während andere wiederrum nichts hören, da kommt es auf den Nutzer und die Sensitivität der Ohren für bestimmte Töne an. Es ist zwar kein Nachteil, wenn die Pumpe getrennt vom Agb ist, aber braucht mehr Platz. Ich würde hier eine D5 Oder DDC310 empfehlen, da es für diese bei allen namhaften Herstellern Ausgleichsbehälter mit entsprechender Aufnahme gibt. Zur Montage des Agb, es gibt für die meisten Kits, um sie an Lüftern/Radiatoren zu befestigen, oder aber man bemüht die Bohrmaschine, um sich selbst passende Löcher für die vorhandenen Aufnahmen zu schaffen. 
Zu guter Letzt, welche Flüssigkeit willst du reinschütten; normales destilliertes Wasser, irgendwelche Zusätze oder Fertigmischungen?


----------



## ChrisBln82 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also laut offizieller Herstellerseite (Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design) wird die Trio nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste geführt, es ist also davon auszugehen, dass er nicht passt. Es gab schon früher mal nen Thread, in dem einer auch für die Karte gesucht hat (WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio), schau da mal rein.
> Abseits davon würde das an und für sich so gehen, ist aber nicht ideal. Erstmal, wieso Radiatoren von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern? Das geht zwar, sieht aber im Zweifel nicht so toll aus. Weiterhin macht ein 140er hinten keinen Sinn, was mit der Lüfteranordnung zu tun hat. Es ist schlicht die beste Lösung bei einer Wasserkühlung, alle Radiatoren mit Frischluft von außen zu füttern oder aber alle von innen zu versorgen, dazu macht es aber reichlich Sinn, auch einen oder mehrere (hier reicht einer) Lüfter zu haben, die warme Abluft aus dem Case befördern, oder falls die Radiatoren Luft von innen bekommen, der frische Luft hineinbefördert. Wenn ein Radiator hingegen warme Abluft eines anderen Radiators oder sonstiger stärkerer Wärmequelle abbekommt, ist sein Wirkungsgrad im Vergleich zu einem mit Frischluft versorgten Radiator sehr niedrig. Daher macht der 140er hinten auch keinen Sinn. Als Lüfter sind die aufgeführten auch nicht schlecht, sind aber nicht mehr die aktuellsten, nimm stattdessen besser Noctua Nf A14 Pwm oder Arctic P14 Pwm (empfehlenswert ist zusätzlich die Pwm Pst Variante,da spart man sich den Splitter), wenn man die Lüfter zwischen Radiator und Gehäusewand/Deckel platziert, ist das Aussehen auch Bockwurst.
> Zum Thema Blöcke, das mit der Trio erwähnte ich bereits, aber was ist mit der anderen Karte da drin? Zum Cpublock, der Xp3 ist im Vergleich zu aktuellen Kühlern recht schwach, daher auch der Preis, da empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf den Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro oder den Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Next.
> Um zum Schlauch zu kommen, der aufgeführte ist eher schlecht, jeder Pvcschlauch besitzt Weichmacher, die je nach verwendetem Kühlmittel mehr oder weniger schnell ausgewaschen werden und sich gerne in Kühlblöcken absetzen und diese teilweise bis komplett verstopfen oder aber im Ausgleichsbehälter Spuren hinterlassen. Da ist es besser, auf schwarzen Schlauch wie Watercool Epdm, Ek Zmt oder Tygon Norprene zu setzen, diese bestehen aus anderem beständigerem Material, sind aber schwarz. Falls es zwingend klarer Schlauch sein muss, ist Mayhems Ultra Clear die beste Wahl, denn er enthält die wenigsten Weichmacher. Ferner ist statt 13/10 16/10 zu bevorzugen, Schlauch mit diesen Abmessungen knickt nicht so leicht, sodass sich im Zweifel engere Radien verlegen lassen (nicht vergessen die Anschlüsse dementsprechend anzupassen).
> ...



Hi, erstmal vielen Dank für das ausführliche Feedback und die guten Tips!  Das mit dem GPU-Kühler wäre ja was geworden. Habe über den Waterblock-Finder auf hwconfig.com jetzt aber immerhin einen passenden Block gefunden. In meinem System gibt es auch nur eine Grafikkarte, das untere auf dem Bild ist lediglich ein Blech zur Absicherung der Grafikkarte damit diese aufgrund des Gewichts nicht an unten wegbricht. Erkennt man auf dem Bild in der Tat nicht und könnte es daher schnell für eine zweite GraKa halten . 

Bezüglich der Anordnung der Radiatoren. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, würdest Du mir folgendes empfehlen:

- den einzelnen Radiator auf der linken Seite einfach komplett weglassen
- den Radiator auf der rechten Seite so ausrichten, dass die Lüfter Richtung Deckel zeigen und die Luft quasi rausblasen

Ist das soweit richtig? Was mache ich mit dem Radiator an der Decke? Dort zeigen die Lüfter ja zwangsweise in das Gehäuseinnere. Hier bräuchte ich also noch einen Lüfter, welcher die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse rausbläst. Könnte man diesen dann nicht anstelle des linken Radiators installieren?

Die Schnelltrenner möchte ich installieren um bei Bedarf die GPU einfach tauschen zu können. Falls ich mal eine neue GraKa kaufe, möchte ich beim Austausch nicht die komplette WK umbauen müssen . Darüber hinaus soll ein weiterer Schnelltrenner im System installiert werden um später bei Bedarf ggf. eine MoRa nachrüsten zu können.

Kabel, Anschlüsse und Pumpe werde ich austauschen. Bezüglich der Flüssigkeit dachte ich an einfaches destilliertes Wasser. Aber hier scheiden sich ja anscheinend die Geister.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Bezüglich Pumpe und AGB: Was haltet Ihr hiervon? Kann man das bedenkenlos einsetzen? Da die Pumpe angeblich bereits entkoppelt ist, braucht man hier vermutlich auch kein Shoggy mehr, korrekt?

EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Um das zu klären: Ich meine, verbaue die Radiatoren oben und in der Front so, dass die Lüfter zwischen Radiator und Gehäusewand liegen und dann Luft dvon außen durch die Radiatoren ins Gehäuseinnere blasen, sodass man von innen quasi nur noch die Finnen sieht, dann können die Lüfter auch gerne optisch weniger ansprechend sein. Zusätzlich noch einen Lüfter im Heck zum ausblasen, da wo er zur Zeit ohnehin ist. 
Schnelltrenner um die Gpu zu tauschen sind, wie weiter oben bereits erwähnt, eher sinnlos, so oft wechselt man üblicherweise keine Grafikkarten, und es schadet nicht, seinen Kreislauf beim Hardwarewechsel mal zu reinigen und komplett neue Flüssigkeit einzufüllen, gerade destilliertes Wasser ist ja echt nicht teuer, irgendwelche Zusatzmittel braucht man nicht wirklich.
Die Idee mit dem Mora ist zweifellos keine schlechte, in dem Fall kann man sich interne Radiatoren auch komplett sparen und direkt auf den Mora setzen, die Wassertemperatur und Lautstärke spricht da für sich, und man kann Pumpe und Agb ebenfalls direkt am Mora montieren, wenn man das Watercool Zeug kauft, sodass man alle beweglichen Teile auf Abstand schafft und somit die Lautstärke auf unhörbar reduziert.
Das Teil von EK ist nicht schlecht, Produkte deutscher Qualitätshersteller (Watercool und Aquacomputer) überzeugen aber durch eine bessere Röhre und Verarbeitungsqualität, zusätzlich kann man den Heatkillertube mit einer zusätzlichen Halterung direkt am Mora befestigen und somit, wie gesagt, jede Geräuschquelle auf Abstand schaffen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Um das zu klären: Ich meine, verbaue die Radiatoren oben und in der Front so, dass die Lüfter zwischen Radiator und Gehäusewand liegen und dann Luft dvon außen durch die Radiatoren ins Gehäuseinnere blasen, sodass man von innen quasi nur noch die Finnen sieht, dann können die Lüfter auch gerne optisch weniger ansprechend sein. Zusätzlich noch einen Lüfter im Heck zum ausblasen, da wo er zur Zeit ohnehin ist.
> Schnelltrenner um die Gpu zu tauschen sind, wie weiter oben bereits erwähnt, eher sinnlos, so oft wechselt man üblicherweise keine Grafikkarten, und es schadet nicht, seinen Kreislauf beim Hardwarewechsel mal zu reinigen und komplett neue Flüssigkeit einzufüllen, gerade destilliertes Wasser ist ja echt nicht teuer, irgendwelche Zusatzmittel braucht man nicht wirklich.
> Die Idee mit dem Mora ist zweifellos keine schlechte, in dem Fall kann man sich interne Radiatoren auch komplett sparen und direkt auf den Mora setzen, die Wassertemperatur und Lautstärke spricht da für sich, und man kann Pumpe und Agb ebenfalls direkt am Mora montieren, wenn man das Watercool Zeug kauft, sodass man alle beweglichen Teile auf Abstand schafft und somit die Lautstärke auf unhörbar reduziert.
> Das Teil von EK ist nicht schlecht, Produkte deutscher Qualitätshersteller (Watercool und Aquacomputer) überzeugen aber durch eine bessere Röhre und Verarbeitungsqualität, zusätzlich kann man den Heatkillertube mit einer zusätzlichen Halterung direkt am Mora befestigen und somit, wie gesagt, jede Geräuschquelle auf Abstand schaffen.



Mit dem Mora möchte ich eher noch warten da ich aktuell schlicht nicht weiss, wo ich das Teil hinstellen soll. Außerdem gefällt mir der Gedanke alles in einem Stück (d.h. im Gehäuse) zu haben. Ich mag es aber zumindest die Option zu haben, sowas ggf. später relativ unkompliziert nachrüsten zu können . Aktuell überlege ich eher bezüglich eines größeren Gehäuses um noch mehr Radiatoren unterbringen zu können. Genial finde ich z.B. das Platzangebot des Gehäuses in diesem YouTube-Video: YouTube . Was haltet Ihr davon bzw. weiss jemand was das genau für ein Gehäuse ist oder kennt was vergleichbares?

Außerdem tue ich mich gerade schwer dabei, Befestigungskits für die AGB-Pumpen-Kombinationen von EK zu finden. Hast Du da einen Tip?


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Nachtrag: Ich habe bei Caseking jetzt dieses Gehäuse gefunden:  Lian Li PC-V3000WX Big-Tower, schwarz - Tempered Glass

Das ist genau das was ich suche. Stellt sich die Frage nach der Plazierung der Radiatoren. Bei CK steht dazu folgendes:

"Für umfangreiche Custom-Wasserkühlungen bietet das Gehäuse genug Raum für bis zu vier Radiatoren. In der Front finden Modelle bis 360 Millimeter ein Zuhause und im Deckel können 420-Millimeter-Wärmetauscher untergebracht werden. Im Gehäuseboden ist sogar der Einbau eines 480-Millimeter-Modells möglich. Für Ausgleichsbehälter gib es Montage-Punkte direkt vor dem Mainboard Tray oder hinter diesem, anstelle des Festplatten-Käfigs."

Es wird dort zwischen "Front" und "Deckel" unterschieden. Was genau ist da der Unterschied? Ich dachte Front = Deckel. Kann mir das jemand einfach erklären?  Ich denke mit 480mm-Modell im Gehäuseboden ist genau dieselbe Plazierung gemeint, wie sie auch in dem von mir oeben verlinkten Video zu sehen ist, korrekt?


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Mit Front meint man den vertikalen einbau vorne, wo normalerweise nur Lüfter sitzen um Frischluft ins Gehäuse anzusaugen (bei dem gewählten Gehäuße siehst du dort die 3 Lüfter). Unter dem Deckel oben sollte der horizontale einbau klar sein. ebenso im Boden.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Mit Front meint man den vertikalen einbau vorne, wo normalerweise nur Lüfter sitzen um Frischluft ins Gehäuse anzusaugen (bei dem gewählten Gehäuße siehst du dort die 3 Lüfter). Unter dem Deckel oben sollte der horizontale einbau klar sein. ebenso im Boden.



Alles klar, danke Dir. Habe mir zu dem Gehäuse bezüglich der Radiatoren folgenden Aufbau überlegt:

1 x 480 im boden
1 x 420 am Deckel/Decke
1 x 360 in der Front

Was meint Ihr? Reicht das aus um meine Hardware einigermaßen geräuscharm zu kühlen?

Darüber hinaus bietet das Gehäuse ja auch solche kreisrunden Aussparungen für AGB-Halterungen. Gibt es dazu passende Halterungen einzeln zu kaufen und sind die Abstände genormt? Bei Caseking habe  ich dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ja das reicht aus, wenn "einigermaßen geräuscharm" für dich bedeutet "leiser als eine anlaufende HDD",das natürlich nur mit dementsprechenden Lüftern.

 Temperaturtechnisch bekommt man sowas auch mit weniger Radiatoren hin, wenn man mit max. Wassertemperaturen von ca. 40 bis 45 °C zufrieden ist. 

Du siehst also man kann sich alles so zurechtbiegen wie man will. 

Es gibt User die ihre SW3 Lüfter mit 1000 U/min unter Last laufen lassen und sagen es ist "geräuscharm"


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja das reicht aus, wenn "einigermaßen geräuscharm" für dich bedeutet "leiser als eine anlaufende HDD",das natürlich nur mit dementsprechenden Lüftern.



Ja, das sollte ausreichen . Ich bin aktuell wie gesagt LK gewöhnt und die Grafikkartenlüfter höre ich stellenweise sogar durch meine Kopfhörer hindurch 

Bezüglich der Lüfter habe ich mich jetzt für dieses Modell entschieden: Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM - 140mm . Kennt das jemand bzw. gibt es Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich der Geräuschentwicklung?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Schau doch einfach mal in den 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ich würde diese nehmen: Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 140mm


Ich habe die selben noch in braun verbaut und mit 700 U/min sind sie noch sehr leise. Mit maximaler Drehzahl sind normal alle Lüfter die über 800 U/min laufen  können sehr laut. Meine laufen nur im Sommer bis zu 700 U/min und sonst wenn es nicht so heiß ist nur bis zu 550 U/min. Aber ich habe genug Radiatorenfläche(inkl. Mora) womit ich die Lüfter nicht schnell laufen lassen muss und trotzdem noch eine niedrige Wassertemperatur habe. Mit etwa 500 U/min aller Lüfter(intern 5x und extern 9x) die ich auf meinen Radiatoren verbaut habe kann ich mein System noch nicht mal unter Last hören.

Bei den industrial wird manchmal berichtet das die Lager manchmal am klacken sind.
Wobei ich sie noch nicht selbst hatte und nur so wiedergeben kann was ich schon dazu gelesen habe.
Und eine Drehzahl bis zu 1500 U/min reicht normalerweise auch aus.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich würde diese nehmen: Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 140mm
> 
> 
> Ich habe die selben noch in braun verbaut und mit 700 U/min sind sie noch sehr leise. Mit maximaler Drehzahl sind normal alle Lüfter die über 800 U/min laufen  können sehr laut. Meine laufen nur im Sommer bis zu 700 U/min und sonst wenn es nicht so heiß ist nur bis zu 550 U/min. Aber ich habe genug Radiatorenfläche(inkl. Mora) womit ich die Lüfter nicht schnell laufen lassen muss und trotzdem noch eine niedrige Wassertemperatur habe. Mit etwa 500 U/min aller Lüfter(intern 5x und extern 9x) die ich auf meinen Radiatoren verbaut habe kann ich mein System noch nicht mal unter Last hören.
> ...



Klasse, danke für den Tip. Habe jetzt drei Stück der von Dir genannten Lüfter im Warenkorb und darüber hinaus noch 7 Stück von diesem hier: Noctua NF-S12A PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 120mm

Darüber hinaus habe ich mich zusätzlich noch für einen aquaero 6 LT für die FAN-Steuerung entschieden.

Damit sollte mein Setup erstmal halbwegs vollständig sein. Hier meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung (GPU-Block habe ich bereits direkt bei Alphacool bestellt): https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/2de828b0781950821a97

Verbesserungsvorschläge sind immer gern gesehen


----------



## claster17 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Die NF-S12 sind überhaupt nicht für Radiatoren geeignet. Die NF-F12 oder NF-A12x25 sind besser für diesen Zweck, wobei letztere für fast alles gut bis sehr sind.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



claster17 schrieb:


> Die NF-S12 sind überhaupt nicht für Radiatoren geeignet. Die NF-F12 oder NF-A12x25 sind besser für diesen Zweck, wobei letztere für fast alles gut bis sehr sind.



Ok, getauscht. Kannst Du mir erklären wieso die nicht für Radiatoren geeignet sind?

Aktuelles Setup: https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/f882b606f57f03fb8ce1


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Schau dir mal als Beispiel die Lüfterblätter von diesem Lüfter an: Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 120mm
Der Unterschied liegt darin das du zwischen Lüfter und Radiator einen besseren Druck aufbauen kannst. Beim NF-S12 entweicht einiges durch den Lüfter wieder zurück da der Druck zwischen Lüfterblätter und Radiator nicht gut gehalten wird.

Ich würde dir neben den NF-F12 oder NF-A12x25 auch die Lüfter empfehlen was ich hier verlinkt habe.
Habe auch NF-P12 verbaut was auch gut sind. Aber heute würde ich die NF-F12 PWM chromax black was ich verlinkt habe kaufen.
Zu meiner Zeit gab es leider die Lüfter nur in braun.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Schau dir mal als Beispiel die Lüfterblätter von diesem Lüfter an: Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 120mm
> Der Unterschied liegt darin das du zwischen Lüfter und Radiator einen besseren Druck aufbauen kannst. Beim NF-S12 entweicht einiges durch den Lüfter wieder zurück da der Druck zwischen Lüfterblätter und Radiator nicht gut gehalten wird.
> 
> Ich würde dir neben den NF-F12 oder NF-A12x25 auch die Lüfter empfehlen was ich hier verlinkt habe.
> ...



Klasse, danke für die Aufklärung. Das mit den Lüfterblättern macht natürlich Sinn. Habe jetzt auch Deinen Rat befolgt und statt den NF-P12 die NF-F12er genommen. Ist in der Summe sogar günstiger 

Aktuelles Setup: https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/306dd0e7281b5e40c8e2

Habe statt dem aquero ohne Display jetzt doch die Version mit Display zwecks einfacherer Befestigung genommen. Hierbei frage ich mich jedoch ob die überhaupt noch vorne in das Gehäuse passt wenn in der Front bereits ein 360er Radiator verbaut ist. Was meint Ihr? Darüber hinaus habe ich auf anraten von Euch und auch vom Caseking-Support jetzt noch einen Ablasshahn mit in die Konfiguration übernommen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Mit dem 360er Radiator wirst du vorne keine Optische Laufwerke verbauen können, daher wird dein Aquaero 6 nicht rein passen. Das wird nur mit einem 280mm Radiator passen. Ich würde auch keine 178 Euro für den Aquaero bezahlen, da die LT Variante mit 99 Euro schon vollkommen ausreicht und das ganze innerhalb der Aquasuite eingestellt und gesteuert werden kann. Wird ehe alles auf das Gerät gespeichert und Profile kannst du auch sichern usw. Die Aquasuite muss im Grunde nachdem sie einmal eingerichtet wurde nicht nebenher mit laufen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit dem 360er Radiator wirst du vorne keine Optische Laufwerke verbauen können, daher wird dein Aquaero 6 nicht rein passen. Das wird nur mit einem 280mm Radiator passen. Ich würde auch keine 178 Euro für den Aquaero bezahlen, da die LT Variante mit 99 Euro schon vollkommen ausreicht und das ganze innerhalb der Aquasuite eingestellt und gesteuert werden kann. Wird ehe alles auf das Gerät gespeichert und Profile kannst du auch sichern usw. Die Aquasuite muss im Grunde nachdem sie einmal eingerichtet wurde nicht nebenher mit laufen.



Ok, das dachte ich mir fast. Hast Du einen Tip wie man die aquaero-LT-Platine am besten innerhalb des Gehäuses befestigt? Gibt es da Montagekits o.ä.? Gerne mit Direktlink 
Die einfachere Installation im Laufwerksschacht war eigentlich der Hauptgrund wieso ich mich für die Version mit Display entschieden habe.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Kannst deine Geist freien lauf lassen, ich hatte noch eine alte Lüftersteuerung da und da habe ich das vordere Blech der Blende als Halterung genommen und den Aquaero einfach darauf geschraubt. Die Halterung habe ich dann einfach mit Heißkleber an geeignete Stelle verklebt, da Heißkleber sich wieder gut entfernen lässt und auch gut hält. Du kannst auch Doppelseitiges Klebeband verwenden oder einfach Löcher  bohren. Denn dem Aquaero sind vier Abstandshalter und 8 Schrauben enthalten. Mit vier Schrauben kannst die Abstandhalter auf dem Aquaero schrauben und mit den anderen vier Schrauben von der anderen Seite irgendwo festschrauben.


----------



## Malus911 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das von dir ausgesuchte Gehäuse hat keine 5,25 Zoll Laufwerkschächte, weshalb die Display-Version des Aquaero nicht wirklich was bringen würde. 
Ich würde außerdem vorher ausmessen, ob der 360 Radiator in die Front reinpasst, da das ganze extrem knapp bemessen ist (den 360 HW-Labs Radi hätte ich nicht reinbekommen, weswegen ich dann einen 280 Radiator verbaut habe). Außerdem sollte ein 420 Radiator etwas mehr Fläche als ein 480 Radiator haben und braucht einen Lüfter weniger. Ich würde daher überlegen unten dann ebenfalls einen 420 Radiator zu montieren.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Malus911 schrieb:


> Das von dir ausgesuchte Gehäuse hat keine 5,25 Zoll Laufwerkschächte, weshalb die Display-Version des Aquaero nicht wirklich was bringen würde.
> Ich würde außerdem vorher ausmessen, ob der 360 Radiator in die Front reinpasst, da das ganze extrem knapp bemessen ist (den 360 HW-Labs Radi hätte ich nicht reinbekommen, weswegen ich dann einen 280 Radiator verbaut habe). Außerdem sollte ein 420 Radiator etwas mehr Fläche als ein 480 Radiator haben und braucht einen Lüfter weniger. Ich würde daher überlegen unten dann ebenfalls einen 420 Radiator zu montieren.



Hast Du das Gehäuse auch? Ist denn ein 420er generell mehr zu empfehlen als ein 480er?


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das Case ist doch arg teuer, für den Preis gibts Gehäuse mit besseren Möglichkeiten, um Radiatoren zu platzieren, sodass man dann doch wieder mehr Fläche hat, zum Teil soviel, dass man sich den Mora sparen kann.
Ich dachte da konkret an das Thermaltake Core w100 oder aber das Corsair Obsidian 900d, beide besitzen zwar nur eine Plexiglasscheibe statt richtigem Glas, aber die Wakümöglichkeiten sind gerade beim Thermaltake enorm. beide Gehäuse unterstützen dazu noch 5,25" Laufwerke, ohne an Kühloptionen zu verlieren. Wobei bei einer entsprechend großen Wasserkühlung eine Steuerung absolut nicht mehr nötig ist, sondern man mit fixiert niedrigen Drehzahlen immer Traumtemps hat.
Btw., die Vario-Version beim Kryos Next ist nicht wirklich nötig, das bringt quasi nichts bei der Temperatur, der konsequente Einsatz von Flüssigmetall ist deutlich besser.


----------



## v3nom (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Die NF-A12x25 sind nochmal ne Ecke besser als die NF-F12, bin selbst umgestiegen auf die A12x25 von den NF-F12.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Case ist doch arg teuer, für den Preis gibts Gehäuse mit besseren Möglichkeiten, um Radiatoren zu platzieren, sodass man dann doch wieder mehr Fläche hat, zum Teil soviel, dass man sich den Mora sparen kann.
> Ich dachte da konkret an das Thermaltake Core w100 oder aber das Corsair Obsidian 900d, beide besitzen zwar nur eine Plexiglasscheibe statt richtigem Glas, aber die Wakümöglichkeiten sind gerade beim Thermaltake enorm. beide Gehäuse unterstützen dazu noch 5,25" Laufwerke, ohne an Kühloptionen zu verlieren. Wobei bei einer entsprechend großen Wasserkühlung eine Steuerung absolut nicht mehr nötig ist, sondern man mit fixiert niedrigen Drehzahlen immer Traumtemps hat.
> Btw., die Vario-Version beim Kryos Next ist nicht wirklich nötig, das bringt quasi nichts bei der Temperatur, der konsequente Einsatz von Flüssigmetall ist deutlich besser.



Hm, das Thermaltake ist weder bei Alternate noch bei Caseking zu bekommen. Kann es sein, dass das nicht mehr produziert wird? Ansonsten habe ich dieses Gehäuse noch gefunden: be quiet! Dark Base 900 Big-Tower - schwarz
Hier würden 2 x 420 (Front und Deckel) und 1 x 280 (Boden) reinpassen. Wie schätzt Du hier die Situation ein? Schlechter als bei meinem bisherigen Setup?


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne | Mindfactory.de Wenn schon, dann richtig. Und mit FDenster usw. Sonst siehst ja nix von deiem Meisterwerk. Gibts übrigens ebenfalls in Orange, Silber und Schwarz.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



chris-gz schrieb:


> be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne | Mindfactory.de Wenn schon, dann richtig. Und mit FDenster usw. Sonst siehst ja nix von deiem Meisterwerk. Gibts übrigens ebenfalls in Orange, Silber und Schwarz.



Ja, rein optisch ist das Teil schon nett. Habe dazu folgendes Video gefunden wo in genau dieses Gehäuse eine WK eingebaut wird: YouTube
Im Video werden allerdings "nur" zwei 420er Radiatoren verbaut, während ich zusätzlich noch auf dem Boden einen 280er platzieren würde. Allerdings könnte dann wieder die Optik drunter leiden da die Blende für den gesamten unteren Bereich samt Netzteil nicht mehr verwendet werden könnte. Schwierig. 

Darüber hinaus noch eine weitere Frage: Im Video ist mal wieder schön zu sehen wie farblich perfekt abgestimmte, gesleevte Kabel verwendet werden. Gibts sowas im Set und wie stelle ich sicher, dass ich die richtigen Kabellängen erwische?


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das Dark Base ist ohne Modifikationen nicht sinnvoll für ne Wakü zu gebrauchen, da es dann erhebliche Airflowprobleme hat. Dazu gibts auch schon paar Threads in diesem und anderen Foren.
Die W-reihe von Thermaltake ist eine ziemliche Enthusiastenreihe, die mangels übertriebener Werbung, Echtglas und Rgb-Overkill kaum verkauft wurde, ich weiß  nicht, ob sie eingestellt wurde, einzeln erhältlich sind die Gehäuse noch und sind meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand auch wert; bedenke, allein ins w100 passt ein 560er in den Deckel, mit 2 Sachen in den %,25" Schächten ein 420er in die Front und je nach Netzteillänge ein 420er oder 280er in den Boden, dazu noch 8 Lüfter hinters Mainboardtray und ein 140er hinten dran.


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Dark Base ist ohne Modifikationen nicht sinnvoll für ne Wakü zu gebrauchen, da es dann erhebliche Airflowprobleme hat. Dazu gibts auch schon paar Threads in diesem und anderen Foren.
> Die W-reihe von Thermaltake ist eine ziemliche Enthusiastenreihe, die mangels übertriebener Werbung, Echtglas und Rgb-Overkill kaum verkauft wurde, ich weiß  nicht, ob sie eingestellt wurde, einzeln erhältlich sind die Gehäuse noch und sind meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand auch wert; bedenke, allein ins w100 passt ein 560er in den Deckel, mit 2 Sachen in den %,25" Schächten ein 420er in die Front und je nach Netzteillänge ein 420er oder 280er in den Boden, dazu noch 8 Lüfter hinters Mainboardtray und ein 140er hinten dran.



Das kommt wohl drauf an wie man es macht. Wenn hinten weiterhin einer bläst, vorne keine 420ger sondern ne 360ger verbaut ist, dann kann vorne ganz unten noch ein SW3 weiterhin Frischluft ansaugen. Ebenfalls würde ich am Boden einen ansaugen lassen. Ich wüsste nicht wo der Unterschied zu anderen Gehäußen sein soll. Wenn ich alles mit Radiatoren zukleister, dann wirds schwer denke ich. Also alles mal so ne Logiktheorie. Lasse mich da gerne Beraten. Hast mal nen Link dazu, wo jemand sich beschwert? Oder nen Test? Ich kann zu den Problemen nichts finden. Danke dir schon mal...

Gruß Chris.


----------



## v3nom (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Mit einer Ryzen oder Intel CPU 9900k oder kleiner plus einer GPU sind 2x420mm Radis mehr als ausreichend um leise und kühl zu sein.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Das kommt wohl drauf an wie man es macht. Wenn hinten weiterhin einer bläst, vorne keine 420ger sondern ne 360ger verbaut ist, dann kann vorne ganz unten noch ein SW3 weiterhin Frischluft ansaugen. Ebenfalls würde ich am Boden einen ansaugen lassen. Ich wüsste nicht wo der Unterschied zu anderen Gehäußen sein soll. Wenn ich alles mit Radiatoren zukleister, dann wirds schwer denke ich. Also alles mal so ne Logiktheorie. Lasse mich da gerne Beraten. Hast mal nen Link dazu, wo jemand sich beschwert? Oder nen Test? Ich kann zu den Problemen nichts finden. Danke dir schon mal...
> 
> Gruß Chris.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...front-modifikationen.html?highlight=dark+base
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...im-dark-base-900-pro.html?highlight=dark+base
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 3686
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 3705
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 3471
Ich habe jetzt erstmal nur auf die schnelle was zusammengesucht, aber das Problem kam in letzter Zeit doch immer wieder auf. Bei näherem Interesse hilft Google. 
Das ist aber ein Problem, welches alle (gedämmten) "silent" Gehäuse und welche mit geschlossenen Abdeckungen betrifft, es fehlen Lufteinlässe, beim einen Case siehts eben schlimmer aus, bei anderen weniger schlimm. Wenn man ein anständiges Case mit Gitter und gutem Airflow hat, kann man sich den Mora sparen, sofern man intern auf die nötige Fläche kommt, weil man quasi direkt mit kühler Raumluft kühlt ohne relevanten Widerstand.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Also das TT W100 habe ich mir jetzt nochmal genauer angesehen und von den Ausmaßen (allein über 30cm breit) her ist mir das dann doch zu extrem . Vom Dark Base bin ich aufgrund der vielen unterschiedlichen Meinungen und dem vergleichsweise doch begrenzten Platzangebot wieder weg. Sehr gut gefällt mir in der Tat das Obsidian 900D. Alleine schon weil man sowohl im Deckel als auch im Boden jeweils einen 480er Radiator unterbringen kann. Das ist schon ne Ansage. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Front bei dem Gehäuse aus? Passt da ein 420er rein?

Generell: Wenn Ihr die Wahl zwischen 480er und 420er habt, was würdet Ihr nehmen? Da bin ich noch etwas unsicher.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



ChrisBln82 schrieb:


> Ja, rein optisch ist das Teil schon nett. Habe dazu folgendes Video gefunden wo in genau dieses Gehäuse eine WK eingebaut wird: YouTube
> Im Video werden allerdings "nur" zwei 420er Radiatoren verbaut, während ich zusätzlich noch auf dem Boden einen 280er platzieren würde.


In dem Video wird ein 360er und ein 420er Radiator verbaut, keine 2x 420mm. Theoretisch passen da zwei 420er rein, praktisch jedoch nicht. Weil zwei 420er in der oberen Ecke zu nah beieinander zusammen kommen und oben die Anschlüsse für den Frontradiator nicht mehr verbaut werden können. Zwei 420er passen nur dann rein wenn der Frontradiator auf dem Kopf verbaut wird, was jedoch nicht zu empfehlen ist, da dann die Anschlüsse sich unten befinden und das entlüften sehr schwierig macht. Zudem kann sich dann mit der Zeit leicht im Radiator oben Luft ansammeln.

Kenne zufällig dieses Problem da sich letztens jemand auch zwei 420er für dieses Gehäuse kaufte und dann feststellen musste das es nicht ganz gepasst hat.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ja, die W-Reihe ist schon etwas größer (und schwerer). Das schöne am 900d ist eben, dass es etwas älter und somit auf Funktion konstruiert wurde statt auf Optik. Der Nachteil ist, man bekommt die 5,25" Schächte in der Front nicht einfach weg, ohne Metallarbeiten durchzuführen, sodass man nicht allzu viel Radiatorfläche in die Front bekommt. Andererseits hat man so die sichere Möglichkeit, ein Aquaero mit Display zu verbauen, was bei neueren Gehäusen eben kaum noch möglich ist. Zudem würden 2 480er reichen, wenn sie gut mit Luft versorgt werden bzw. die Abluft gut abtransportiert wird, was in diesem Gehäuse gut machbar ist, damit hat man schon beinahe die Fläche eines Moras, und mit den richtigen Lüftern bzw. Push-Pull auch entsprechende Kühlleistung, WEIL sich in einem großen, recht offenen Case eben ein guter Luftstrom realisieren lässt.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja, die W-Reihe ist schon etwas größer (und schwerer). Das schöne am 900d ist eben, dass es etwas älter und somit auf Funktion konstruiert wurde statt auf Optik. Der Nachteil ist, man bekommt die 5,25" Schächte in der Front nicht einfach weg, ohne Metallarbeiten durchzuführen, sodass man nicht allzu viel Radiatorfläche in die Front bekommt. Andererseits hat man so die sichere Möglichkeit, ein Aquaero mit Display zu verbauen, was bei neueren Gehäusen eben kaum noch möglich ist. Zudem würden 2 480er reichen, wenn sie gut mit Luft versorgt werden bzw. die Abluft gut abtransportiert wird, was in diesem Gehäuse gut machbar ist, damit hat man schon beinahe die Fläche eines Moras, und mit den richtigen Lüftern bzw. Push-Pull auch entsprechende Kühlleistung, WEIL sich in einem großen, recht offenen Case eben ein guter Luftstrom realisieren lässt.



Also ich habe mir jetzt kurzerhand das 900D bei Amazon bestellt 

Nun bleibt nur noch die Frage nach den Radiatoren. Folgendes habe ich mir für das Gehäuse überlegt:

420 im Deckel
480 im Boden
280 im Boden neben Netzteil (parallel zu 480er)
360 in der Front

Was hälst Du von der Konfiguration? In welche Richtung müssten beim 280er im Boden die Lüfter zeigen? Auf die Rückseite des 480er Radiators oder auf die gegenüberliegende Gehäusewand?


----------



## claster17 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ich hätte noch das Corsair 1000D reingeworfen, wenn wir schon von so teuren Gehäusen reden.
Da passen zwei 480er in die Front und zwei 480er unter den Deckel (wenn man die entsprechende Schiene nachkauft).


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch das Corsair 1000D reingeworfen, wenn wir schon von so teuren Gehäusen reden.
> Da passen zwei 480er in die Front und zwei 480er unter den Deckel (wenn man die entsprechende Schiene nachkauft).



Hmpf. Hab die Amazon-Bestellung gerade nochmal storniert. Den sehe ich mir jetzt nochmal in Ruhe an.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Nicht bei den Radiatoren übertreiben! Viel hilft viel ist zwar an sich richtig, aber denk daran, die ganze Luft muss auch wieder abgeführt werden. Du kannst nicht einfach mehrere Radiatoren mit der gleichen Luft füttern, sprich dem einen die Abluft des anderen geben, das führt zu nichts, da man versucht, mit bereits vorgewärmter Luft zu kühlen, was offensichtlich nicht funktionieren kann. Im Gegenteil, ein Radiator ist immer ein großer Widerstand im Luftstrom, sodass man in manchen Fällen eher sagen kann, weniger ist mehr. Aus diesem Grund würde ich sagen, bau einen 480er in den Boden und einen in den Deckel und benutze die übrigen Lüfterplätze, um einen vernünftigen Airflow zu schaffen, das wird gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen, wie man sie bei der Wasserkühlung anstrebt, mehr bringen und am Ende Geld und Platz sparen.
@claster: Ja, man kann sich auch so ein Case kaufen, durch die recht großen Öffnungen bekommt man sogar einen vernünftigen Luftstrom zustande, die Frage ist, wie es dem TE gefällt, vor allem, da es etwa genauso groß ist wie das vorher von mir genannte w100. Größer geht nunmal immer, ist aber nicht immer zielführend.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nicht bei den Radiatoren übertreiben! Viel hilft viel ist zwar an sich richtig, aber denk daran, die ganze Luft muss auch wieder abgeführt werden. Du kannst nicht einfach mehrere Radiatoren mit der gleichen Luft füttern, sprich dem einen die Abluft des anderen geben, das führt zu nichts, da man versucht, mit bereits vorgewärmter Luft zu kühlen, was offensichtlich nicht funktionieren kann. Im Gegenteil, ein Radiator ist immer ein großer Widerstand im Luftstrom, sodass man in manchen Fällen eher sagen kann, weniger ist mehr. Aus diesem Grund würde ich sagen, bau einen 480er in den Boden und einen in den Deckel und benutze die übrigen Lüfterplätze, um einen vernünftigen Airflow zu schaffen, das wird gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen, wie man sie bei der Wasserkühlung anstrebt, mehr bringen und am Ende Geld und Platz sparen.
> @claster: Ja, man kann sich auch so ein Case kaufen, durch die recht großen Öffnungen bekommt man sogar einen vernünftigen Luftstrom zustande, die Frage ist, wie es dem TE gefällt, vor allem, da es etwa genauso groß ist wie das vorher von mir genannte w100. Größer geht nunmal immer, ist aber nicht immer zielführend.



Ja, das 1000D ist in der Tat ein Monster. Hab mir gerade dazu ein YouTube-Review angesehen. An sich ist das 900D schon sehr gut, allerdings stört mich tatsächlich die Front mit den Laufwerksschächten, welche nicht wirklich schön aussehen. Gibt es das 900D nicht auch irgendwo in "schön"?


----------



## claster17 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Mit diesen Riesenkloppern sind wir schon in Dimensionen gelandet, wo ein "normales" Gehäuse plus MoRa kompakter sein dürfte. Außerdem sieht ein übliches System mit ATX-Board und einer Grafikkarte darin ziemlich verloren aus.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Also der für mich persönlich beste Kompromiss aus Platzangebot und Optik ist nach wie vor das V3000WX. Ich glaube ich bleib erstmal dabei auch wenn das vielleicht vergleichsweise teuer ist.


----------



## Thay (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ohne dich jetzt noch mehr zu verwirren.. Lian Li PC-O11DX Dynamic Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - …
Normale Ausmaße, sehr durchdachtes Layout, 3 x 360mm Radiatoren, sexy und günstig.. heilig gesprochen vom Meister persönlich  Mit 3 x 360 bekommst du alles an Top-Hardware gekühlt.. und du könntest das gesparte Geld in ein paar leckere Kabelsleeves oder ähnliches investieren..


----------



## ChrisBln82 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Thay schrieb:


> Ohne dich jetzt noch mehr zu verwirren.. Lian Li PC-O11DX Dynamic Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - …
> Normale Ausmaße, sehr durchdachtes Layout, 3 x 360mm Radiatoren, sexy und günstig.. heilig gesprochen vom Meister persönlich  Mit 3 x 360 bekommst du alles an Top-Hardware gekühlt.. und du könntest das gesparte Geld in ein paar leckere Kabelsleeves oder ähnliches investieren..



Puh, das Gehäuse ist mir schon wieder zu breit (es sollten max. 25 cm sein). Ich habe eher noch eine grundsätzliche Frage zu Pumpen bzw. Ausgleichsbehältern. Aktuell habe ich ja diese Kombi in meiner Konfiguration: EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…

Was mir hier fehlt, ist so ein schöner LED-Effekt welcher den AGB ausleuchtet. Die Tube könnte gerne auch noch etwas höher sein.  Was kann man hier empfehlen?  Pumpe und AGB doch einzeln kaufen oder gibt es empfehlenswerte Kombi-Produkte? Wieviel Einfluss hat eine PWM-Steuerung bei einer Pumpe? Vernachlässigbar oder nicht?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



ChrisBln82 schrieb:


> Was mir hier fehlt, ist so ein schöner LED-Effekt welcher den AGB ausleuchtet. Die Tube könnte gerne auch noch etwas höher sein.  Was kann man hier empfehlen? Pumpe und AGB doch einzeln kaufen oder gibt es empfehlenswerte Kombi-Produkte?



Da deinen Geschmack wohl nur du am Besten kennst einen AGB der dir gefällt und die Option/en liefert die du für nötig hältst. 

Ich z.B. wäre ein Kandidat der die Pumpe lieber versteckt andere möchten sie gerne zeigen, weil sie ein Display hat, ne rote Kappe oder weil sie klein ist. 




> Wieviel Einfluss hat eine PWM-Steuerung bei einer Pumpe? Vernachlässigbar oder nicht?



Sie hat den selben Einfluss wie für eine Non-PWM-Pumpe... man kann die Drehzahl seinen Wünschen anpassen und somit die Lautstärke. Macht ja keinen Sinn flüsterleise Lüfter einzusetzen, wenn die Pumpe die Geräuschkulisse einer TS8/8 der Feuerwehr hat. ^^


----------



## ChrisBln82 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Sie hat den selben Einfluss wie für eine Non-PWM-Pumpe... man kann die Drehzahl seinen Wünschen anpassen und somit die Lautstärke. Macht ja keinen Sinn flüsterleise Lüfter einzusetzen, wenn die Pumpe die Geräuschkulisse einer TS8/8 der Feuerwehr hat. ^^



Ok ... demzufolge wäre diese Pumpe aus geräuschtechnischer Sicht weniger zu empfehlen da anscheinend kein PWM? Thermaltake Pacific PR22-D5 Plus Ausgleichsbehaelter un…

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, dass die Pumpe doch PWM hat (laut Beschreibung). Spricht aus Eurer Sicht bezüglich der Leistungsdaten ansonsten irgendwas gegen diese Kombi? Denn an sich hat die soweit alles was ich mir wünsche.


----------



## v3nom (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das ist ne normale D5, von der Leistung her also gut. Die Kombi ist also vollkommen i.O..
Thermaltake hat aber nicht den besten Ruf in Sachen Qualität bei Wakü.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das ist ne normale D5, von der Leistung her also gut. Die Kombi ist also vollkommen i.O..
> Thermaltake hat aber nicht den besten Ruf in Sachen Qualität bei Wakü.



Gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich mich da auf die Pumpe bzw. den AGB beschränken.


----------



## claster17 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Was hältst du vom Watercool Heatkiller Tube? In einer der vier Streben ist eine Aussparung, wo man einen (RGB-)LED-Streifen einsetzen kann.


----------



## lokran (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



claster17 schrieb:


> Was hältst du vom Watercool Heatkiller Tube? In einer der vier Streben ist eine Aussparung, wo man einen (RGB-)LED-Streifen einsetzen kann.



Wollte gerade den selben Vorschlag machen. Ist auch in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität und  Design meines Erachtens sehr hochwertig.

Desweiteren weil hier vorher über entsprechende Gehäuse mit großen Kapazitäten für Radiatoren gesprochen wurde:

Ich habe bisher noch kein Thermaltake-Gehäuse besessen, aber mich spricht mittlerweile dieses View 91 doch ziemlich an und das erlaubt eben an drei Stellen den Einsatz von Radiatoren bis 480mm und noch im Boden einen 280er. Ich habe nur Tests der etwas kleineren Variante View 71 gesehen und die waren durchaus positiv auch in Sachen Temperaturen.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Würde jetzt auch sagen Heatkillertube, wobei es von einigen Herstellern extra Beleuchtungsringe für den Agb gibt. Bei klarer Flüssigkeit sieht das allerdings nicht allzu berauschend aus, ist eben ein Ledstreifen. Optisch gut herüber kommt sowas dann, wenn man entweder trübe Flüssigkeit verwendet (nicht zu empfehlen, enthält Zeug, was sich absetzen und Rückstände hinterlassen kann) oder aber man braucht zusätzlich Material, welches das Licht streut, was dann wieder schwierig zu bekommen ist bzw. schlecte Auswahl bei Fertigprodukten nach sich zieht.
Zusätzlich, falls du dir jetzt doch ein größeres Gehäuse holst (Stand jetzt war doch das V3000Wx, richtig?), kannst du Agb und Pumpe auch getrennt verbauen, beides zusammen ist vor allem wegen dem geringen Platzverbrauch sinnvoll. Getrennt kostet am Ende zwar mehr, man kann aber die Pumpe versteckt verbauen, zudem (im Falle der D5 oder DDC) mit Metalldeckel und Shoggy, sodass man Geräusche noch besser reduzieren kann.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Würde jetzt auch sagen Heatkillertube, wobei es von einigen Herstellern extra Beleuchtungsringe für den Agb gibt. Bei klarer Flüssigkeit sieht das allerdings nicht allzu berauschend aus, ist eben ein Ledstreifen. Optisch gut herüber kommt sowas dann, wenn man entweder trübe Flüssigkeit verwendet (nicht zu empfehlen, enthält Zeug, was sich absetzen und Rückstände hinterlassen kann) oder aber man braucht zusätzlich Material, welches das Licht streut, was dann wieder schwierig zu bekommen ist bzw. schlecte Auswahl bei Fertigprodukten nach sich zieht.
> Zusätzlich, falls du dir jetzt doch ein größeres Gehäuse holst (Stand jetzt war doch das V3000Wx, richtig?), kannst du Agb und Pumpe auch getrennt verbauen, beides zusammen ist vor allem wegen dem geringen Platzverbrauch sinnvoll. Getrennt kostet am Ende zwar mehr, man kann aber die Pumpe versteckt verbauen, zudem (im Falle der D5 oder DDC) mit Metalldeckel und Shoggy, sodass man Geräusche noch besser reduzieren kann.



Korrekt, aktueller Stand ist das V3000WX. Für eine Pumpe/AGB-Kombi hatte ich mich primär wegen des einfacheren Einbaus entschieden. Mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie ich einzelne AGBs im Gehäuse anbringen kann da ich bei fast keinem Modell passende Befestigungsringe o.ä, finden kann. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da nochmal helfen und einige Tips bezüglich AGBs und Befestigungen geben. Am liebsten würde ich den AGB vertikal am Gehäuseboden oder hinten an der Gehäusewand anbringen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Thay schrieb:


> Ohne dich jetzt noch mehr zu verwirren.. Lian Li PC-O11DX Dynamic Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - …
> Normale Ausmaße, sehr durchdachtes Layout, 3 x 360mm Radiatoren, sexy und günstig.. heilig gesprochen vom Meister persönlich  Mit 3 x 360 bekommst du alles an Top-Hardware gekühlt.. und du könntest das gesparte Geld in ein paar leckere Kabelsleeves oder ähnliches investieren..


Oh man ihr seit ein schlechter Umgang für mich... das Gehäuse ist richtig Geil und sieht dadurch das von vorne und von der Seite eingesehen werden kann richtig gut aus. Würde mir auch sehr gefallen... ich muss seit Gestern an dieses Gehäuse denken...  

Mein 420er Radiator müsste von der höher her vorne seitlich rein passen... vielleicht mit etwas anpassen bekomme ich ihn auch rein... 
Ansonsten den 240er noch unten oder oben hin und die Pumpe auf die Rückseite. Auf dem seitlichem Radiator dann eine 140er Halterung drauf und das AGB darauf gebaut so das es von der Seite und vorne eingesehen werden kann.

Dann noch zwei Löcher hinten rein gebohrt für meine externe Schläuche und gut ist. 

Muss ich mir noch alles etwas überdenken und einplanen...


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



ChrisBln82 schrieb:


> Mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie ich einzelne AGBs im Gehäuse anbringen kann da ich bei fast keinem Modell passende Befestigungsringe o.ä, finden kann. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da nochmal helfen und einige Tips bezüglich AGBs und Befestigungen geben. Am liebsten würde ich den AGB vertikal am Gehäuseboden oder hinten an der Gehäusewand anbringen.



Bei den Herstellershops gibts eigentlich immer zusätzliches Befestigungsmaterial, bei größeren Händlern nicht unbedingt. Eigentlich sind aber bei allen Agbs standardmäßig Befestigungsmöglichkeiten dabei, nur passen da die Lochabstände nicht immer in vorhandene Bohrungen im Gehäuse, da brauchts eben die Bohrmaschine oder sehr guten Kleber, um das zu befestigen. Alternativ kann man sich zusätzliches Befestigungsmaterial beim Hersteller besorgen, um die Teile z.B. in eine Lüfterhalterung zu schrauben, hier mal beispielhaft für den Heatkillertube und 120mm Lüfterbohrungen: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30233 http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30263


----------



## ChrisBln82 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Sooo, gerade habe ich von Caseking meine Komponenten abgeholt. Ich habe mit dem Mitarbeiter vor Ort noch einige kleinere Änderungen vorgenommen, da dieser zufällig dasselbe Gehäuse (V3000WX) wie ich hat. Daher konnte er mir auch noch einige hilfreiche Tips geben wie z.B. den 420er Radiator gegen einen 360er zu tauschen da es ansonsten platztechnisch mit der Dicke zu knapp wird. Außerdem jetzt doch eine Pumpe von EK und einen größeren AGB (inkl. Halterung) dazu. Auf jeden Fall habe ich das ganze Zeugs jetzt zu Hause vor mir stehen und heute abend geht es dann noch ans basteln. Vielen Dank an Euch alle für die hilfreichen Tips! Ich werde hier im Thread vom Aufbau berichten, da kommen höchstwahrscheinlich eh noch einige Fragen


----------



## chris-gz (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Mach ein paar Bilder vom Zusammenbau und dem Ergebnis.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Hey Leute, der Aufbau ist in vollem Gange und die Montage der Radiatoren hat mich schon mächtig Nerven gekostet. Insbesondere beim Front-Radiator bei welchem man durch das Gehäuse und den Lüfter mit einer Schraube die Löcher des Radiators treffen muss  . Vielleicht weiss jemand was ich meine.

Mir stellt sich aktuell jedoch eine andere Frage. Und zwar habe ich mir für die Befestigung der Schläuche folgende Fittings gekauft:  EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 16/10mm G1/4 Zoll - Elo…

Dort ist ja angeblich eine Überlaufmutter dabei (anscheinend der äußere schwarze Ring?). Mir will es aber einfach nicht gelingen die Überlaufmutter vom Rest des Gewindes zu trennen. Vermutlich stelle ich mich einfach blöde an aber gibt es da irgendeinen Trick oder Video bei dem das veranschaulicht wird?


----------



## ChrisBln82 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



ChrisBln82 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich aktuell jedoch eine andere Frage. Und zwar habe ich mir für die Befestigung der Schläuche folgende Fittings gekauft:  EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 16/10mm G1/4 Zoll - Elo…
> 
> Dort ist ja angeblich eine Überlaufmutter dabei (anscheinend der äußere schwarze Ring?). Mir will es aber einfach nicht gelingen die Überlaufmutter vom Rest des Gewindes zu trennen. Vermutlich stelle ich mich einfach blöde an aber gibt es da irgendeinen Trick oder Video bei dem das veranschaulicht wird?



Hat sich erledigt. Die Überlaufmutter war einfach sehr fest auf dem Fitting festgeschraubt. Musste sie mit Hilfe einer Zange lösen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ist zwar jetzt etwas spät, aber schau dir mal das Innenloch an.
Da passt ein Inbusschlüssel rein.

Aber beim Anschrauben nur Handfest anschrauben, aufpassen! Mit dem Inbusschlüssel wirst du dir Dichtung und Gewinde beschädigen wenn du zu fest anziehst.
Ich nutze es bei mir auch gerne, da der Anschluss so glatt ist das kein richtiger Griff möglich ist, aber damit ziehe ich dann ganz sachte und nur ganz wenig an ohne Kraft einzuwirken. Besonders wenn du POM Material wie z.B. bei manchen Kühlern hast machst sehr schnell das Gewinde davon kaputt.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt etwas spät, aber schau dir mal das Innenloch an.
> Da passt ein Inbusschlüssel rein.
> 
> Aber beim Anschrauben nur Handfest anschrauben, aufpassen! Mit dem Inbusschlüssel wirst du dir Dichtung und Gewinde beschädigen wenn du zu fest anziehst.
> Ich nutze es bei mir auch gerne, da der Anschluss so glatt ist das kein richtiger Griff möglich ist, aber damit ziehe ich dann ganz sachte und nur ganz wenig an ohne Kraft einzuwirken. Besonders wenn du POM Material wie z.B. bei manchen Kühlern hast machst sehr schnell das Gewinde davon kaputt.



Danke Dir. Da weiss ich das nächte mal Bescheid .  

Aktuell plagt mich eine Frage zum Anschluss des aquaero an mein Mainboard. Und zwar ist beim aquaero ein flacher USB-Stecker mit 5 Pins als Anschlusskabel dabei (siehe Bild 1). Auf meinem Mainboard haben die USB-Anschlüsse aber alle zwei Reihen mit Pins. Die obere Reihe hat 5 Pins, die untere 4 Pins (siehe Bild 2). Ich bin gerade unsicher wie genau ich den aquaero jetzt mit meinem Board verbinden soll. Könnt Ihr mir da helfen?

USB-Anschlüsse auf meinem Board:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USB-Anschluss vom aquaero:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Oben auf dem 5 Pin einstecken.
Stecker so einstecken dass das rote Kabel links ist.

Bei mir habe ich zwei von diesen Stecker drin, daher habe ich beide Anschlüsse oben auf dem Mainboard verwendet.
Da bei mir eines vom Aquaero und eines von der Pumpe kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte aber auch unten auf dem 4-Pin anschließen, da der letzte Pin nur eine Erdung ist was nicht zwingend anliegen muss und manche Boards darüber auch nichts anliegen haben. Habe aber in meinem Fall da ich beide Stecker auf dem Board frei habe bevorzugt beide 5-Pin zu verwenden.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Oben auf dem 5 Pin einstecken.
> Stecker so einstecken dass das rote Kabel links ist.
> 
> Bei mir habe ich zwei von diesen Stecker drin, daher habe ich beide Anschlüsse oben auf dem Mainboard verwendet.
> ...



Klasse, thx für die schnelle Info


----------



## v3nom (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Aber auf die Pin-Belegung achten. Also einmal Die Anleitung von AC und die vom MB herannehmen


----------



## ChrisBln82 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Und das nächste Problem: Ich bekomme es einfach nicht gebacken den oberen schwarzen Deckel der Pumpe abzuschrauben. Der Deckel sitzt deratig fest, der bewegt sich keinen Millimeter. Das Teil wird doch ganz normal entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn abgeschraubt oder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Jo sollte los gehen. Sonst den Anschluss in der Mitte los schrauben und darüber befüllen?!


----------



## ChrisBln82 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Und das nächste: Kreislauf ist soweit aufgebaut und nun wollte ich mit dem Befüllen anfangen indem ich mein (BeQuiet)-Netzteil überbrücke. Tja, dummerweise hat mein Netzteil anscheinend eine Schutzfunktion, welche das Überbrücken verhindert. Wenn man googelt, scheint das auch ein bekanntes "Problem" zu sein. Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee? Anscheinend bleiben mir nur zwei Alternativen:

1.   Befüllen mit angeschlossenem Mainboard
2.   Anderes Netzteil für's Befüllen kaufen (nur welches?)


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Einfach eine HDD/DVD zusätzlich an einem Strang an das NT anschließen!


----------



## ChrisBln82 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Einfach eine HDD/DVD zusätzlich an einem Strang an das NT anschließen!



Gerade versucht, NT gibt leider immer noch keinen Mux von sich


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das muss klappen... hat es bei meinem be quiet! auch. ^^

Versuche andere Steckplätze beim NT.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das muss klappen... hat es bei meinem be quiet! auch. ^^
> 
> Versuche andere Steckplätze beim NT.



Auch gerade getestet. Pumpe und Aquaero an Steckplatz 1, DVD-Brenner an Steckplatz 2 gehangen. Nix


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Dann noch eine HDD dort wo du deinen Brenner dran hast. Das NT braucht halt bisserl mehr... es geht auf jeden Fall.

PS: Ein User hatte das selbe Problem auch mit DVD und später gings plötzlich. Was er dabei geändert hat schrieb er natürlich nicht... wie meistens.

Edit: Die Pumpe steckt aber nicht am Aquaero oder?


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann noch eine HDD dort wo du deinen Brenner dran hast. Das NT braucht halt bisserl mehr... es geht auf jeden Fall.
> 
> PS: Ein User hatte das selbe Problem auch mit DVD und später gings plötzlich. Was er dabei geändert hat schrieb er natürlich nicht... wie meistens.
> 
> Edit: Die Pumpe steckt aber nicht am Aquaero oder?



Also ich habe zum Test jetzt zwei Frestplatten mehr rangehangen was aber trotzdem nix gebracht hat. Bin jetzt dazu übergegangen das System mit angeschlossenem Mainboard zu befüllen. Da startet der Rechner. Das Gute ist schonmal: Der Kreislauf scheint dicht zu sein, es tritt nirgendwo Wasser aus. Die Pumpe macht aber ordentlich Geräusche. Das Wasser im AGB wird nur noch sehr langsam weniger und es steigen ordentlich Luftblasen auf. Wie lange kann sowas dauern?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Schon ein paar Tage wenn du Pech hast. Man kann es beschleunigen wenn man den PC in verschiedene Richtungen neigt oder die Pumpe aus macht kurz wartet (dann sammeln sich die Luftblasen) und dann wieder startet, das ein paar Mal hintereinander.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Schon ein paar Tage wenn du Pech hast. Man kann es beschleunigen wenn man den PC in verschiedene Richtungen neigt oder die Pumpe aus macht kurz wartet (dann sammeln sich die Luftblasen) und dann wieder startet, das ein paar Mal hintereinander.



Ok, ich vermute das die Lüfter alle gefühlt auf 100% laufen und das System dadurch insgesamt sehr laut ist, hängt auch mit der noch nicht perfekten Wasserzirkulation zusammen? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich aktuell noch keine Festplatten angeschlossen habe und dadurch auch noch kein OS regulierend eingreifen kann. Die Lüfter hängen alle am Aquaero.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Der Aquaero läuft im Auslieferungszustand auf allen Ausgängen mit voller Pulle (12 Volt)... das ist also normal! ^^


----------



## Gerry1984 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann noch eine HDD dort wo du deinen Brenner dran hast. Das NT braucht halt bisserl mehr... es geht auf jeden Fall.
> 
> PS: Ein User hatte das selbe Problem auch mit DVD und später gings plötzlich. Was er dabei geändert hat schrieb er natürlich nicht... wie meistens.
> 
> [...]



Das war wohl ich  

Hab als NT das Straight Power 11 550W, Pumpe DC12-260, ging aber nicht an. Dann auf THC's Rat ein DVD-Laufwerk und eine 3,5"-HDD ans Netzteil dazugehängt, es ging aber trotzdem nicht an. Hab mir dann erstmal was zum essen gemacht und ne Stunde später als ich eigentlich schlafen gehen wollte nochmal kurz probiert und dann ging es plötzlich doch an 

Und es gab nichts zu schreiben was ich geändert hab weil ich nichts geändert hab


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ah... siehste hat das NT wohl nur ne Pause gebraucht. [emoji38]


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Das war wohl ich
> 
> Hab als NT das Straight Power 11 550W, Pumpe DC12-260, ging aber nicht an. Dann auf THC's Rat ein DVD-Laufwerk und eine 3,5"-HDD ans Netzteil dazugehängt, es ging aber trotzdem nicht an. Hab mir dann erstmal was zum essen gemacht und ne Stunde später als ich eigentlich schlafen gehen wollte nochmal kurz probiert und dann ging es plötzlich doch an
> 
> Und es gab nichts zu schreiben was ich geändert hab weil ich nichts geändert hab



Ok, weird . Ich hatte dann gestern Abend die Geduld verloren und bin direkt über das MB gegangen. AGB befüllt, kurz gestartet, Wasser von Pumpe einsaugen lassen und dann sofort wieder ausgeschaltet. Den ganzen Spaß etwa 5 oder 6 mal wiederholt bis ein konstanter bzw. nur noch sehr langsam abnehmender Wasserstand im AGB erreicht war.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das befüllen ohne dass das Mainboard mit läuft hat eher den Sinn damit falls doch was undicht ist und aufs Mainboard läuft nichts beschädigt wird, da keine Spannung drauf läuft. Der CPU sollte es nichts ausmachen da es sehr schnell beim befüllen Kühlflüssigkeit bekommt. In meinem Fall klappt es aber mit dem befüllen, da am Netzteil normalerweise meine Laufwerke dran hängen und am Aquaero noch 5 Lüfter direkt mit dran sind und dieses auch direkt angeschlossen wird. 

Dann lasse ich die Pumpe auch etwa 1-2 Stunde laufen und kippe mehrmals das Gehäuse in alle Richtungen. Das mit dem kurz ausmachen ist auch gut, dann können sich die kleinen Luftblasen zu einer großen sammeln und werden auch besser raus befördert. Das ganze wird die nächsten Tage noch dauern bis alles an Luft raus ist, denn kleine Blasen die sich an AGB und Schlauch sammeln bekommst du nicht gleich alles raus.

Am Netzteil soll man sowieso einige Verbraucher mit dran machen damit es kein Schaden nehmen kann.
Deines hat anscheint dazu eine Schutzfunktion und ein Netzteil wird seine Schutzfunktion wenn diese erstmals eingesetzt hat einige Zeit im ausgeschaltetem Zustand, also ohne Spannung brauchen bis es wieder raus geht. Ein paar Minuten sollte das Netzteil daher in so ein Fall ohne Spannung ruhen können.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste WasserkÃ¼hlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

So Leute, der Rechner läuft schonmal, allerdings habe nun das Problem, dass aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Temperatursensor für das Wasser (dieser hier ist es: aqua computer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde) nicht vom Aquaero erkannt wird. Ich habe den Sênsor auf PIN 3 und 4 angeschlossen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe beide PINS testweise auch schon vertauscht (Stecker also andersrum rauf) was auch keine Besserung brachte. In der Aquasuite sieht es bei Sensoren aktuell folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Also angeschlossen ist er richtig, wüste jetzt nicht wieso es nicht geht.
Melde dich mal im Forum von Aqua Computer. Vielleicht haben sie eine Lösung dazu.

Hoffe nicht das der Sensor defekt ist.
Du hattest auch vier normale Sensoren beim Aquaero mit dabei, wie sieht es damit aus? Sollte so einer gehen kannst du den Sensor normalerweise auch austauschen. Dazu musst du den Anschluss noch nicht mal abbauen. Denn um den Sensor ist eine Kappe drauf und darunter liegt der selbe Sensor was du mit dem Aqauero mit dabei bekommen hast. Der liegt halt im Anschluss am Metall an.

Nur tust du den Sensor öffnen dann wirst du ihn ggf. nicht mehr zum austauschen einsenden können.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Also angeschlossen ist er richtig, wüste jetzt nicht wieso es nicht geht.
> Melde dich mal im Forum von Aqua Computer. Vielleicht haben sie eine Lösung dazu.
> 
> Hoffe nicht das der Sensor defekt ist.
> ...



Verdammt, die beim Aquaero mitgelieferten Sensoren gehen. Der Wassersensor scheint daher defekt zu sein. Ok, das austauschen würde ich glatt mal versuchen. Gibt es irgendwo ein Video o.ä. wo man sich das anschauen kann?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Nein, kenne keine Anleitung, aber der Rahmen darum herum lässt sich normalerweise herunter ziehen, zumindest ist es bei meinen Phobya Thermosensoren so.
Von Aqua Computer hatte ich noch keine. Denke das es aber so sein wird.

Ist im Prinzip ein Äußerer Ring was du nach hinten abziehen kannst.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein, kenne keine Anleitung, aber der Rahmen darum herum lässt sich normalerweise herunter ziehen, zumindest ist es bei meinen Phobya Thermosensoren so.
> Von Aqua Computer hatte ich noch keine. Denke das es aber so sein wird.
> 
> Ist im Prinzip ein Äußerer Ring was du nach hinten abziehen kannst.



Habe das gerade mal versucht und der Ring in den die Kabel reingehen sitzt bombenfest. Und mit Gewalt will ich da jetzt auch nicht vorgehen. Ergo ich müsste das komplette Wasser wieder ablassen. Lohnt sich das nur für einen Temperatursensor? Kann man die Lüfter nicht auch über die GPU und CPU-Temperatur steuern lassen? Wie ist da Eure Erfahrung?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Glaube das geht auch ohne ablassen des Wassers nicht, weil du mit Sicherheit dein Schlauchanschluss drauf sitzen hast was das abziehen verhindert. Per CPU oder GPU ist nicht so gut, da hier die Temperaturen je nach Last sich ständig verändern, das Wasser jedoch träge reagiert und es besser ist Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln zu lassen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Glaube das geht auch ohne ablassen des Wassers nicht, weil du mit Sicherheit dein Schlauchanschluss drauf sitzen hast was das abziehen verhindert. Per CPU oder GPU ist nicht so gut, da hier die Temperaturen je nach Last sich ständig verändern, das Wasser jedoch träge reagiert und es besser ist Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln zu lassen.



Alright, dann muss ich eben in den sauren Apfel beißen und das Wasser ablassen. Dann werde ich den Sensor aber direkt bei CK tauschen gehen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Du muss ja nicht das komplette Wasser ablassen, es reicht aus das dieser Schlauch kein Wasser mehr beinhaltet und du den Anschluss dazu kurz abziehen kannst um den Schlauchanschluss raus drehen zu können. Denn Rest kannst dann verbaut lassen.

Ist jetzt natürlich doff, aber ich würde mir die Arbeit machen um nicht nochmal daran herum arbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Man kann problemlos nach Cputemperatur regeln, die Gpu wird nicht viel wärmer als das Wasser, da sind vermutlich 10°C Unterschied dazwischen, sprich wenn sie belastet wird, kann das Wasser theoretisch noch sehr warm werden, bevor man in ungemütliche Temperaturgefilde kommt. Da sich die Cpu dann mit dem Wasser erwärmen würde, und eine Intelcpu ohnehin deutlich wärmer als eine wassergekühlte Gpu läuft, kann man bei der Regelung nach Cputemp ziemlich leicht Probleme vermeiden. Du hast allerdings ein Aquaero und mehrere Radiatoren, da kannst du fürs idle die Lüfter alle auf völlig unhörbar laufen lassen, und dann die Lüfter am größeren Radiator nach Gpu und am kleineren nach Cpu regeln, das Aquaero hat ja genug Lüfterports. Da muss man nur etwas rumprobieren, bis man Einstellungen hat, die die Lautstärke akzeptabel halten, ohne dass die Temperaturen eklig werden.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Richtig, aber er hat alles da um es richtig machen zu können, da würde ich mir auch diese 1-2 Stunden dazu Zeit nehmen.
Den Sensor bekommt man normalerweise geöffnet und darin liegt der selbe Temperaturfühler der mit im Lieferumfang mit dem Aquaero auch 4x dabei ist.

GGf. mit einem feinen Schraubendreher von beiden Seiten versuchen leicht auf hebeln.
Dürfte normalerweise nur drauf stecken. Zumindest habe ich meine Phobya Thermosensoren immer so auf bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: aquatuning.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: aquacomputer.de


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

So Jungs, ich war nun vorhin bei Caseking und habe den defekten Temperatursensor ausgetauscht. Der neue funktioniert jetzt auch und so konnte ich nun erste ausführliche Tests mit dem System machen. Zuerst einmal hier nun endlich einige Bilder. Bedenkt, dass es mein erstes WK-System ist, daher habt Nachsicht wenn es vielleicht nicht ganz so professionell aussieht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren nun zu den Temperaturtests. Bei normalem Rechnerbetrieb (Surfen, Mails etc.; kein Gaming oder sonstiges anspruchsvolles Zeugs) und geschlossenem Gehäuse liegt die Wassertemperatur bei 29 Grad, die CPU-Temperatur bei 33 Grad und die GPU bei 28 Grad. Vorhin habe ich dann zum Test einmal ca. 25 Minuten lang Afterburner mit Kombustor als Stresstest laufen lassen und dort hat sich die Wassertemperatur bei um die 32 Grad, die CPU bei 49 Grad und die GPU bei 44 Grad eingependelt (siehe Screenshots). Wie würdet Ihr die Temps bewerten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem dritten Bild sind die Standardeinstellungen für die Lüfter zu sehen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es da noch eine Menge Optimierungsbedarf gibt. Hat jemand einen Tip?

Vielleicht noch ein Wort zu allgemeinen Lautstärke des Systems. Da die Lüfter erst bei 30 Grad Wassertemperatur anfangen zu laufen, stehen sie die meiste Zeit still. Trotzdem vernehme ich eine Art Grundrauschen im System. Es ist nicht direkt störend, aber doch deutlich hörbar. Im Grunde kommen dafür ja nur drei Komponenten in Frage:

1. Pumpe
2. Hinterer Gehäuselüfter
3. Netzteil

Beim hinteren Gehäusenetzteil handelt es sich um das Standardmodell welches bei dem Gehäuse mitgeliefert wurde. Keine Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht das ist. Werde vielleicht gleich nochmal einen Test machen, den Lüfter abklemmen und dann nochmal vergleichen. Die Pumpe kann ich schlecht abschalten, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob die für den Großteil des Laufgeräuschs verantwortlich ist. Die Geräusche scheinen mehr aus dem hinteren Teil des Gehäuses zu kommen, was mehr für Lüfter oder Netzteil spricht. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee? 

Auf jeden Fall abschließend nochmal ganz herzlichen Dank an alle die mir hier mit Rat zur Seite gestanden haben. Ohne Euch hätte ich das System garantiert noch nicht so zusammen


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das System und die Temperaturen sehen echt gut aus, saubere Arbeit. 
Die Pumpe kannst du ja einfach runterregeln, falls sie die Lärmquelle ist, ein D5 hat selbst gedrosselt noch genug Förderleistung für einen solchen Kreislauf, da einfach mal bisschen in der Aquasuite rumexperimentieren, dann finden sich auch ideale Einstellungen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das System und die Temperaturen sehen echt gut aus, saubere Arbeit.



Vielen Dank. Obwohl mich das doch alles recht viele Nerven gekostet hat. Ich schraube seit 20 Jahren meine Rechner selbst zusammen, aber das war bisher mit Abstand das aufwändigste 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kannst du ja einfach runterregeln, falls sie die Lärmquelle ist, ein D5 hat selbst gedrosselt noch genug Förderleistung für einen solchen Kreislauf, da einfach mal bisschen in der Aquasuite rumexperimentieren, dann finden sich auch ideale Einstellungen.



Die Pumpe hängt aktuell direkt am Mainboard. Ich vermute die muss ich zuerst an den Aquaero ranhängen damit ich die regeln kann oder nicht?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Was für eine Pumpe ist es denn? Aber klar, wenn du schon ein aquaero hast, dann auch alles da anschließen, warum dann noch mit der Mainboard Steuerung arbeiten...
Kannst die Pumpe auch einfach mal abziehen, das System überhitzt schon nicht sofort, wenn du nicht gerade Prime und FurMark laufen hast.
Ich habe auch schon mal ein paar Minuten ohne Pumpe gezockt, CPU und GPU haben sich halt herunter getaktet und es hat angefangen zu ruckeln, aber passiert ist sonst weiter nix.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Was für eine Pumpe ist es denn?



Es ist eine EK XRES 140 REVO D5 RGB PWM. Wo am Aquaero schließt man die Pumpe denn an?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Wenn es ein 5er aquaero ist, dann an Kanal 4, beim 6er ist es egal, da kann man alle Kanäle auf PWM umschalten.
Wobei es aber auch sein kann, das die Regelung nicht ganz so optimal klappt, da sich leider einige Pumpen nicht an die PWM Spezifikationen halten, das aquaero aber schon.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wenn es ein 5er aquaero ist, dann an Kanal 4, beim 6er ist es egal, da kann man alle Kanäle auf PWM umschalten.
> Wobei es aber auch sein kann, das die Regelung nicht ganz so optimal klappt, da sich leider einige Pumpen nicht an die PWM Spezifikationen halten, das aquaero aber schon.



Es ist ein Aquaero 6. Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit, aber was genau für Kanäle meinst Du? Die bei PWM oder Aquabus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das aquaero hat 4 (Lüfter-)Kanäle, die man beim 6er zwischen Spannungsgesteuert und PWM umschalten kann.
Die beiden 2-poligen mit PWM bezeichneten Anschlüsse sind nicht für Lüfter/Pumpen, sondern zum dimmen von LEDs/LED-Streifen bis 1A.
Dazu bitte einfach mal ins Handbuch schauen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Gut das du den Sensor einfach umtauschen konntest, mir war natürlich nicht bekannt das bei dir um die Ecke Caseking ist, sonst hätte ich nie zu einer Bastelstunde geraten. Dachte du müsstest einsenden und warten bis der neue Sensor erneut geliefert wird.

Ansonsten Top Arbeit! Sieht wirklich alles sehr gut aus. 
Deine Temperaturen sind auch sehr gut und mit dem Rest wirst du es mit der Zeit im Griff bekommen.

Meine Lüfter auf meinem Mora laufen in Idle auch nicht mit. Erst ab 30°C laufen sie mit und schalten bei 27°C wieder ab. Damit sie nicht ständig ein und ausschalten und ich unter 27°C gehalten bekomme laufen die 5 Lüfter meiner zwei internen Radiatoren per Kurvenregelung immer mit und halten mindestens 320 U/min. Da die Lüfter bei dieser Drehzahl nicht raus zu hören sind ist es mir egal ob die 5 Stück mit minimaler Drehzahl mit laufen.

Im Sommer wird es aber mit einer Raumtemperatur bis zu 30°C schwer die Lüfter ausgeschaltet zu lassen, daher habe ich für die heißen Tage ein zweites Profil angelegt wo alle Lüfter per Kurve geregelt werden und so alle mit etwa 320 U/min in Idle mit laufen. Hier werden sie dann auch je nach Temperatur bis zu 700 U/min laufen und könnten auch noch bis 1200-1500 U/min laufen. Auf diese Drehzahl kommen sie aber nicht weil ich im Hochsommer bisher bis zu 35°C Wassertemperatur halten kann. Momentan liege ich zwischen 28-29°C mit bis zu 500 U/min aller Lüfter unter Last. Raumtemperatur ist dann natürlich nur 22-25°C.

Bezüglich dem Geräusch habe ich bei mir auch ein leises Rauschen.

Von der Pumpe kommt es nicht da sie mit 3000 U/min nicht hörbar ist und vom Netzteil kommt es auch nicht.
Ich hatte auch mal alle Lüfter und die Pumpe aus und habe dann festgestellt das es von meinen zwei verbauten Festplatten kommt. Aber ich höre es nur sehr leise wenn es absolut still ist. Im laufe des Tagen wenn der Fernseher läuft oder jemand sich mit im Wohnzimmer befindet höre ich nichts mehr. Da es sich um eine Wohnküche handelt ist bei uns immer jemand da, so das ich nicht alleine hier vor dem Rechner sitze.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das aquaero hat 4 (Lüfter-)Kanäle, die man beim 6er zwischen Spannungsgesteuert und PWM umschalten kann.
> Die beiden 2-poligen mit PWM bezeichneten Anschlüsse sind nicht für Lüfter/Pumpen, sondern zum dimmen von LEDs/LED-Streifen bis 1A.
> Dazu bitte einfach mal ins Handbuch schauen.



Ah ok, ich dachte die vier Lüfterkanäle wären tatsächlich auch nur für Lüfter. Hatte in dem Zusammenhang überhaupt nicht an Pumpen gedacht . Aber kann man die Pumpe nicht auch regulieren wenn sie direkt an's Mainboard angeschlossen ist? Gibt es da Software für oder kann man nicht auch per Aquasuite darauf zugreifen?


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Gut das du den Sensor einfach umtauschen konntest, mir war natürlich nicht bekannt das bei dir um die Ecke Caseking ist, sonst hätte ich nie zu einer Bastelstunde geraten. Dachte du müsstest einsenden und warten bis der neue Sensor erneut geliefert wird.
> 
> Ansonsten Top Arbeit! Sieht wirklich alles sehr gut aus.
> Deine Temperaturen sind auch sehr gut und mit dem Rest wirst du es mit der Zeit im Griff bekommen.
> ...



Klasse, vielen Dank für die Einschätzung und das Lob . Ja, in die ganze Lüftersteuerungsgeschichte muss ich mich noch einlesen. Generell: Aktuell sind meine Lüfter ja alle als "Leistungsgesteuert" konfiguriert. Wo genau liegt da der Unterschied zu "PWM" und ist PWM mehr zu empfehlen als Leistung?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Kommt halt darauf an, was du für Lüfter hast, wenn es PWM Lüfter sind(4-poliger Stecker), solltest du diese auch via PWM regeln.
Allgemein hat man mit PWM meist ein etwas größeren Regelbereich als über die Spannung, früher hatten PWM-Lüfter gerne mal nervige Geräusche produziert, aber das sollte bei aktuellen Lüftern nicht mehr der Fall sein.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Mit PWM liegt immer 12v an und mit Leistung wird per Spannung gesteuert.

Per Spannung muss auch eine gewisse Spannung anliegen damit die Lüfter starten können. Aber die Aquasuite hat hierzu auch eine Option um mehr Spannung beim anlaufen der Lüfter zu vergeben. Zudem kannst Lüfter  per PWM auch sehr niedrig runter regeln, mit der Spannung ist die je nach Lüfter nicht immer so gut möglich. Hast du PWM Lüfter verbaut würde ich diese auch per PWM regeln lassen. Bei 3-Pin musst du per Leistung steuern lasse, da sonst die Lüfter immer 12v anliegen haben und sich nicht runter regeln lassen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit PWM liegt immer 12v an und mit Leistung wird per Spannung gesteuert.
> 
> Per Spannung muss auch eine gewisse Spannung anliegen damit die Lüfter starten können. Aber die Aquasuite hat hierzu auch eine Option um mehr Spannung beim anlaufen der Lüfter zu vergeben. Zudem kannst Lüfter  per PWM auch sehr niedrig runter regeln, mit der Spannung ist die je nach Lüfter nicht immer so gut möglich. Hast du PWM Lüfter verbaut würde ich diese auch per PWM regeln lassen. Bei 3-Pin musst du per Leistung steuern lasse, da sonst die Lüfter immer 12v anliegen haben und sich nicht runter regeln lassen.



Ich habe 10 Stück von diesen hier installiert: Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 120mm

Die hängen alle am Aquaero. Insofern sollte ich da ohne Probleme auf "PWM" umschalten können, richtig?

EDIT: Habe jetzt auf PWM umgestellt und schon drehen sich die Lüfter (aber vollkommen unhörbar, da nichtmal 500 RPM) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Sind PWM-Lüfter, also ja.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Du kannst da ruhig etwas experimentieren, wie warm das Wasser wird, wenn die Lüfter in einem Bereich drehen, in dem sie für dich absolut unhörbar sind, und falls die Temperaturen angenehm sind, kannst du es so lassen und hast ein jederzeit völlig lautloses System, was so  mit der größte Vorteil der gesamten Wasserkühlung ist. Natürlich kann man auch für bessere Temperaturen die Lüfter höher drehen lassen, aber ich zumindest opfere gerne paar °C, um nie irgendwas zu hören, außer die Festplatten laufen. Aber die Entscheidung sei jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## strohbinsky (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das System sieht echt super aus! Hat der Umbau der Grafikkarte mit dem Block von Alphacool gut geklappt?


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

So, ich habe die Pumpe jetzt an die vierten Lüfterkanal vom Aquaero gehangen. Seltsamerweise wird mir diese jedoch in Aquasuite als normaler Lüfter (mit über 4000 RPM) und nicht als Pumpe angezeigt (siehe Screenshot). Was muss ich nun machen um die Pumpe richtig zu regulieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Da kann man nix ändern, ist dem aquaero ja auch völlig egal, ob das ein Lüfter oder eine Pumpe ist, sind beidens "nur" Motoren.
Die Pumpe wird genauso gesteuert wie ein Lüfter, nur hat man da eben eine bedeutend höhere Drehzahl.

Unter dem Menü "Pumpe" würde eine via aquabus angeschlossene Pumpe von Aquacomputer(aquastream, die alte D5 mit aquabus oder die neue NEXT) angezeigt werden.

Auch hier wieder -> Handbuch


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Das System sieht echt super aus! Hat der Umbau der Grafikkarte mit dem Block von Alphacool gut geklappt?



War eigentlich ziemlich unproblematisch. Nur gefühlt ewig lange Wärmeleitpads zugeschnitten


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Da kann man nix ändern, ist dem aquaero ja auch völlig egal, ob das ein Lüfter oder eine Pumpe ist, sind beidens "nur" Motoren.
> Die Pumpe wird genauso gesteuert wie ein Lüfter, nur hat man da eben eine bedeutend höhere Drehzahl.



Ah ok, war nur zuerst verwirrt, da ich dachte, sowas wird unter dem Bereich "Pumpen" angezeigt. Ich denke die Pumpleistung sollte man genau wie die Lüfter auch von der Wassertemperatur abhängig machen?


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ok, die Geräuschkulisse vom Rechner war in meinem Fall tatsächlich die Pumpe. Nachdem ich jetzt den Kurvenregler im Aquaero für die Pumpe aktiviert habe und das Teil mit gerade mal noch 800 rpm läuft, ist auf einmal komplette Stille hier im Raum. Geradezu unheimlich . Wie habt Ihr Eure Pumpensteuerung konfiguriert? Gibt es eine Mindestdrehzahl auf der die Pumpe laufen sollte?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Nö, die Pumpe stellt man auf einen fixen Wert ein, der für einen leise ist und lässt sie da laufen.
Die Pumpe nach irgendwelchen Werten regeln zu lassen bringt nicht viel.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Nö, die Pumpe stellt man auf einen fixen Wert ein, der für einen leise ist und lässt sie da laufen.
> Die Pumpe nach irgendwelchen Werten regeln zu lassen bringt nicht viel.



Ok, wie stelle ich in der Aquasuite einen fixen Wert ein?

EDIT: Habe es rausgefunden. Lasse die Pumpe jetzt auf 1400 rpm laufen. Alles darüber erzeugt ein seltsam unangenehmes Pfeifgeräusch. Schwer zu beschreiben. Hoffe nur die Umdrehung reicht auf Dauer aus.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Oben rechts mit hinzufügen (+).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

So lange die Temperaturen passen ist alles i.O.
Musst du am Anfang halt unter verschiedenen Lastszenarien etwas beobachten.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Oben rechts mit hinzufügen (+).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so habe ich es jetzt auch gemacht.

Also bis jetzt zusammengefasst: Ich hätte mir vorher nie träumen lassen einmal so ein extrem laufruhiges System zu haben. Im Vergleich zu einer Luftkühlung sind das echt Welten. Der ganze Spaß war zwar teuer, aber bereits jetzt kann ich sagen, dass sich das komplett gelohnt hat. Geiler Scheiß


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Daher nutzen wir alle auch eine Wasserkühlung... willkommen im Club... 

Du wirst in Zukunft dir noch denken... das kann ich noch besser machen... 
... und dann kommt noch dies und jenes dazu und vielleicht dann noch ein Durchflusssensor usw... 
Mit dem was ich insgesamt bisher dafür ausgegeben habe hätte ich mir einen kompletten Rechner neu zusammenstellen können. 

Ich erfreue mich auch jeden Tag aufs neue über meine Wasserkühlung und wie leise alles ist. 
Zur Zeit tüftle ich an eine neue Beleuchtung, da ich da noch was machen möchte. Dazu werde ich aber adressierbare LEDs verbauen, aber am besten so das man sie nicht direkt sieht. Vielleicht nutze ich dazu LED-Profile. Kann aber auch normale RGB LEDs anschließen. Das ganze werde ich aber übers Mainboard regeln.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Daher nutzen wir alle auch eine Wasserkühlung... willkommen im Club...
> 
> Du wirst in Zukunft dir noch denken... das kann ich noch besser machen...
> ... und dann kommt noch dies und jenes dazu und vielleicht dann noch ein Durchflusssensor usw...
> ...



Klingt sehr spannend. Ich bin auch ein Fan von indirektem Licht und mir gefällt es auch nicht so wenn einem die LEDs direkt in's Auge springen. Auch ansonsten kann ich mir gut vorstellen was Du meinst. Gerade weil die Systeme ja auch optisch was hermachen und es so viele Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gibt, ist das wahrscheinlich wirklich ein Dauerprojekt  . Wo Du es schon angesprochen hast: Was genau bringt mir denn ein Durchflusssensor?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Der zeigt dir halt den Durchfluss an.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Der zeigt dir halt den Durchfluss an.



Das ist schon klar. Aber was genau bringt mir dieser Wert? Kann ich damit z.B. irgendwas sinnvoll steuern?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ist halt nice-to-have und zur Diagnose bei Problemen u.U. hilfreich.
Zum steuern/regeln braucht man den nicht, man kann sich aber einen Alarm einrichten, wenn der Durchfluss unter einen gewissen Wert fällt.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Am Durchfluss siehst du halt ob was mit dem Loop was nicht stimmt.
Zum Beispiel sollte sich der Kühler zusetzen und kein guter Durchfluss bestehen oder die Pumpe ausfallen sollte.
Ein Alarm kannst du damit auch koppeln.

In meinem Fall könnte ich auch meine Pumpe bezogen auf den Durchfluss regeln lassen.
Bedeutet ist stelle zum Beispiel 70 Liter/h ein, dann wird die Pumpe mit der Drehzahl so hoch geregelt das immer die 70 Liter die Stunde anliegen.
Aber das nutze ich nicht, da mit meine Mindestdrehzahl der Pumpe ausreicht. Denn meine Aquastream macht hiermit 3000 U/min und mein Durchfluss liegt hier bei 65 Liter/h.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Stat einer Kurvenregelung kann ich den Sollwertregler empfehlen. Einfach die gewünschte Wassertemperatur einstellen und die Steuerung macht den Rest. Wird bei höherer Umgebungstemperatur natürlich etwas lauter, aber das Wasser wird zuverlässig auf Zieltemperatur gehalten. Hier kann man auch die Differenz zur Umgebung nehmen, wenn man es unbedingt leise haben möchte. Die Möglichkeiten, wie man seine Lüfter letztendlich steuert, sind nahezu unbegrenzt.
Wenn sich die Lüfter nicht abschalten sollen, einfach "Minimalleistung halten" aktivieren.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Einen Sollwert für eine fixe Wassertemperatur zu nehmen hat allerdings den starken Nachteil, dass im Sommer je nach Wert die Lüfter sehr hoch drehen, wobei man sich die ganze Lautstärke versaut und auch bei Luftkühlung hätte bleiben können. Eine Differenz zur Umgebung ist zwar besser, aber wenn sie zu niedrig ist, drehen die Lüfter wieder hoch. 
Deine Wasserkühlung ist gut dimensioniert, deine Wassertemperatur liegt nicht weit über der Raumtemperatur, die Hardwaretemperaturen liegen auch nicht weit darüber. Aus diesem Grund kannst du den Lautstärkevorteil voll ausnutzen und die Lüfter permanent in einem Bereich laufen lassen, in dem sie völlig unhörbar sind. Auf diese Weise bekommt man zwar 5°C mehr, aber hat dafür ein völlig unhörbares System (zumindest von den Lüftern her, gibt ja noch andere Geräuschquellen).


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Habe ich damals auch mal versucht, war aber nichts für mich.
Ich komme besser mit zwei Profilen aus.

*Profil 1 für heiße Sommertage bis 30°C...* 
Alle Lüfter werden per Kurve geregelt.
Die Umdrehungen fangen mit mindestens 320 ab 20°C an und steigen dann je nach Temperaturen.
Im Sommer komme ich so nicht über 35°C Wassertemperatur bei max. 700 U/min aller Lüfter.

Idle liege ich dann zwischen 350 und 450 U/min je nach Wassertemperatur.

*Profil 2 für Temperaturen unterhalb 30°C Raumtemperatur...*
Die internen Lüfter der zwei Radiatoren werden weiterhin mit der selbe Kurve geregelt. 
Aber da nun die Wassertemperatur niedriger liegt komme ich auch zwischen 320 und 350 U/min mit Idle. 
Die Lüfter vom Mora sind dabei ganz aus und laufen nicht mit. Sobald 30°C Wassertemperatur erreicht wird laufen sie mit an und schalten ab 27°C wieder ab. Die Interne Lüfter muss ich leicht mit laufen lassen damit ich unter 27°C bleibe und die Lüfter vom Mora so dauerhaft aus sind. Da die Lüfter mit bis zu 700 U/min nicht oder nicht wahrnehmbar sind ist es mir egal ob die internen langsam mit laufen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Jungs, ich brauche einmal Eure Meinung zu etwas was mich gerade etwas nervös macht. Und zwar habe ich den Schlauch, welcher vom Radiator im Boden zum Radiator an der Decke geht hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verlegt. Das führt dazu, dass der Schlauch oben durch eine Öffnung im Mainboard-Tray zum oberen Radiator geführt wird. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass dort ein leichter Knick im Schlauch entsteht, bei dem ich nicht einschätzen kann ob das auf Dauer kritisch ist oder nicht. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass durch die ungünstige Schlauchführung sich dieser irgendwann trotz Überlaufmutter aus dem oberen Radiator-Anschluss löst. Das wäre dann der WorstCase, da sich direkt unter dem oberen Radiator-Anschluss der Stromanschluss für das Mainboard und noch weiter unten das Netzteil befindet. Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte, daher hier jetzt Fotos zur besseren Veranschaulichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu? Halten die 16/10-Schläuche bzw. die Überlaufmuttern sowas ohne Probleme aus oder sollte ich den Schlauch noch einmal komplett neu verlegen?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Wakü ohne Pumpe ist gut. Ich meine wie beim Sprit klauen, nennt sich in der Fachsprache Sauglanze. Das Kühlmittel dreht von allein im Kreis allein angetrieben durch den Hitzkopf CPU und GPU.


----------



## SpatteL (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Auf Dauer wird der Knick nicht gut sein.
Das beste wäre sicher dort ein 90° Anschluss zu nehmen.



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Wakü ohne Pumpe ist gut. Ich meine wie beim  Sprit klauen, nennt sich in der Fachsprache Sauglanze. Das Kühlmittel  dreht von allein im Kreis allein angetrieben durch den Hitzkopf CPU und  GPU.


Hä???


----------



## ChrisBln82 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Auf Dauer wird der Knick nicht gut sein.
> Das beste wäre sicher dort ein 90° Anschluss zu nehmen.



Ja, entweder das oder den Schlauch vor dem Mainboard-Tray verlegen. So oder so stellt sich die Frage wie ich das System jetzt an dieser Stelle möglichst elegant entleeren kann.


----------



## SpatteL (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Du wirst das Wasser wohl fast komplett ablassen müssen.
Wenn du das Wasser in einem sauberen Gefäß auffängst, kannst du das dann auch wieder rein kippen.


----------



## v3nom (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ich würde da auch ein Winkel einbauen! Ist das 16/10er EK ZMT Schlauch? Der sollte eher nicht knicken, aber mit einem warmen Kreislauf kann es sein das der Schlauch auch weicher wird und nachgibt.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Du wirst das Wasser wohl fast komplett ablassen müssen.
> Wenn du das Wasser in einem sauberen Gefäß auffängst, kannst du das dann auch wieder rein kippen.



Ich überlege gerade den Schlauch hinter dem Mainboard-Tray einfach in der Mitte zu durchtrennen, Wasser abzulassen, den Schlauch danach vor den Mainboard-Tray zu legen und die durchtrennten Schlauchenden einfach wieder mit einem Schnellverschluss zu verbinden. So muss ich vermutlich nicht das komplette Wasser ablassen und kann auch die Anschlüsse an den Radiatoren lassen wie sie sind.


----------



## SpatteL (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Kannst du versuchen, lässt sich für uns an Hand der Bilder schlecht abschätzen, was wohl am besten ist.
Auf einen weiteren unnötigen Schnelltrenner würde ich versuchen zu verzichten, bremst den Durchfluss nur unnötig.
(Ich hätte auch die beiden Schnelltrenner an der GraKa weg gelassen, lohnt mMn nicht. Wenn man alle 2-3 Jahre die Karte tauscht, kann man da auch einfach mal die WaKü komplett ablassen, reinigen und neues Wasser auffüllen)
Der Ablasshahn ist bei dir übrigens auch nicht optimal platziert, der sollte an der tiefsten Stelle sein, also unten am Radi.
Da wo er jetzt ist, bekommst du wahrscheinlich nicht viel Wasser aus dem System.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Und hier sind wieder wieder bei der Fragen was für ein Sinn der Durchflusssensor macht, denn mit diesem kannst du nach dem Umbau sehen ob sich der Durchfluss verschlechtert oder verbessert hat. Oder wie in deinem Fall sollte ein Schlauch sich abnicken und den Durchfluss behindern. Aber mein Durchflussensor kam auch erst 2-3 Monate später dazu als ich einen günstig gebraucht aus dem Forum kaufen konnte.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Alright, gerade mit dem Umbau fertig geworden. Ich habe den Schlauch jetzt auf der Rückseite des Trays durchgeschnitten und nach vorne verlegt. Außerdem am unteren Radiator noch Winkel eingebaut und die Schläuche stellenweise gekürzt. Hat alles überraschend gut funktioniert. So sieht es jetzt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System ist dicht, Pumpe arbeitet auf voller Power um die Luft aus dem System zu bekommen 

Eure Meinung?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Sieht gut aus und mit den neuen Winkel ist es nun auch viel besser geworden.
Bezüglich dem Ablassen musst du halt schauen wie es bei dir am besten geht, da nicht alles an Wasser raus kommt.
Ich habe mir auch ein paar Verschlussschrauben besorgt damit ich Bauteile auch mit gefülltem Inhalt aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen kann.

Zum Beispiel bleibt mein Frontradiator voll und meine Grafikkarte.

Habe vor ein paar Tagen meine Grafikkarte zweimal ausbauen müssen und habe da zwar die zwei Schläuche dazu leer bekommen aber in der Grafikkarte habe ich die Kühlflüssigkeit auch nicht raus bekommen. Die musste auch nicht raus da ich nur den Kühler abnehmen wollte. Daher  habe ich einfach zwei Verschlussschrauben drauf gemacht und nichts ist dann ausgelaufen. Beim einbauen habe ich halt Zewa darunter gehalten und gelegt und vorsichtig die Verschlussschraube wieder entfernt und Anschluss und Schlauch wieder dran gemacht.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe vor ein paar Tagen meine Grafikkarte zweimal ausbauen müssen und habe da zwar die zwei Schläuche dazu leer bekommen aber in der Grafikkarte habe ich die Kühlflüssigkeit auch nicht raus bekommen. Die musste auch nicht raus da ich nur den Kühler abnehmen wollte. Daher  habe ich einfach zwei Verschlussschrauben drauf gemacht und nichts ist dann ausgelaufen. Beim einbauen habe ich halt Zewa darunter gehalten und gelegt und vorsichtig die Verschlussschraube wieder entfernt und Anschluss und Schlauch wieder dran gemacht.



Exakt deshalb habe ich meine GPU auch mit Schnelltrennern versehen. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Stimmt, aber meine letzte Grafikkarte hatte ich fast zwei Jahre verbaut ohne was machen zu müssen und mit meiner Methode geht es auch schnell. Habe ich letztens sogar innerhalb von nur einer Stunde geschafft Grafikkarte auszubauen, WLP auszutauschen und wieder einzubauen. Daher geben ich dazu kein Geld aus um Schnellanschlüsse dazu haben zu müssen und Schnellanschlüsse würde mir dann ständig etwas Widerstand mit rein bringen womit der Durchfluss wieder ein paar Prozent abnehmen würde.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Hmpf, jetzt hab ich bei meiner Grafikkarte Spulenfiepen festgestellt. Sobald etwas grafisch anspruchsvolles passiert (Gaming oder Benchmark), gibt die GPU ratternde Geräusche von sich. GPU-Lüfter kann man denke ich ausschließen 

Ich habe gelesen, dass das durchaus mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängen kann. Habe aktuell ein Dark Power Pro 650 Watt verbaut (gute 5 oder 6 Jahre alt). Ich überlege nun ob ich das austausche. Es soll wenn dann das Dark Power Pro 11 werden. Bin mir nur bei der Leistung nicht sicher. Was würdet Ihr für mein System veranschlagen?


----------



## v3nom (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Das wird primär an der Grafikkarte liegen. Die fiepen mittlerweile zum großen Teile alle (mehr oder weniger).


----------



## ChrisBln82 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das wird primär an der Grafikkarte liegen. Die fiepen mittlerweile zum großen Teile alle (mehr oder weniger).



Seltsam. Könnte schwören, dass das vor dem WK-Umbau nicht so war.


----------



## v3nom (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ja, nach dem Umbau werden die Spulen (die fiepen) anders abgedeckt und können anders schwingen. Oft dämpft der Luftkühler das Geräusch auch etwas.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ja, nach dem Umbau werden die Spulen (die fiepen) anders abgedeckt und können anders schwingen. Oft dämpft der Luftkühler das Geräusch auch etwas.



Und kann man da irgendwas machen?

EDIT: Ich habe gerade testweise über Afterburner das PowerLimit der Karte auf 80% gestellt und damit ist das Spulenfiepen praktisch nicht mehr zu hören. Die Frage ist ob das für die Karte selbst irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen haben kann. Weiss da jemand Bescheid?


----------



## v3nom (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Nein, das schadet der Karte nicht. Lösungen gibt es leider keine. Da haben selbst Profis wie der8auer keine Lösung zu.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



v3nom schrieb:


> Nein, das schadet der Karte nicht. Lösungen gibt es leider keine. Da haben selbst Profis wie der8auer keine Lösung zu.



Ok, dann werde ich dem neuen Netzteil trotzdem einmal eine Chance geben. Einen Versuch ist es wert. 

Andere Frage: Ich würde meinen hinteren (PWM-)Gehäuselüfter gerne über den Aquaero steuern lassen. Allerdings sind die vier Aquaero-Lüfteranschlüsse bereits mit den drei Radiatoren und der Pumpe belegt. Gibt es für den Aquaero Splitter, mit dem man die verfügbaren Lüfteranschlüsse in der Form erweitern kann, dass die über den Splitter angeschlossenen Lüfter in der Aquasuite als einzeln ansteuerbare (PWM-)Geräte erscheinen?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Nein mit Splitter werden alle Lüfter darauf gleichzeitig geregelt und nur von einem Lüfter die Drehzahl zurück gegeben.
Aber da gibt es den SPLITTY9, hier kannst ihn auch per Aquabus an den Aquaero 6 anschließen.
Ob sie dann einzeln ansteuerbar sind kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein mit Splitter werden alle Lüfter darauf gleichzeitig geregelt und nur von einem Lüfter die Drehzahl zurück gegeben.
> Aber da gibt es den SPLITTY9, hier kannst ihn auch per Aquabus an den Aquaero 6 anschließen.
> Ob sie dann einzeln ansteuerbar sind kann ich nicht sagen.



Danke für den Tip. Habe mir den Splitter gerade mal bestellt und kann dann voraussichtlich morgen hier Rückmeldung geben ob es mit den einzeln ansteuerbaren Lüftern funzt


----------



## SpatteL (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Die Bestellung kannst du stornieren, der Splitty9 ist nicht das was du suchst.
Das ist, wie der Name vermuten lässt, nur ein Splitter. Er kann als Splitter für 3pin-Lüfter ODER 4pin-Lüfter ODER aquabus verwendet werden.
Was du suchst wäre ein poweradjust3(für 3-pin Lüfter bzw. 4-pin Lüfter, nur über die Spannung) oder ein QUADRO(nur für PWM-Lüfter!), diese können Lüfter steuern und via aquabus mit dem aquaero verbunden und dann entsprechend der aquasuite verwaltet werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Soweit ich weiß, kann man den Splitty9 als Splitter entweder für Lüfter oder Aquabusgeräte nutzen (nach Beschreibung im Aquacomputer Shop), da Lüfter anzuschließen, während das Ding im Aquabusmodus läuft wird vermutlich gar nichts oder nen Schaden bringen.
Für mehr Pwmkanäle brauchst du ein Quadro, für einen zusätzlichen 3Pinkanal ein Poweradjust.


----------



## strohbinsky (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



ChrisBln82 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Ich würde meinen hinteren (PWM-)Gehäuselüfter gerne über den Aquaero steuern lassen. Allerdings sind die vier Aquaero-Lüfteranschlüsse bereits mit den drei Radiatoren und der Pumpe belegt.



Da du deine Wasserpumpe ohnehin mit konstanter Drehzahl laufen lässt könntest du sie auch am Mainboard anschließen und hättest einen freien Port gewonnen


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Dann ist mir jetzt die Funktion dieses Aquabus klar, das hatte ich bisher noch nie richtig verstanden.

Als Splitter kann er es dennoch gut verwenden und kosten nicht so viel wie anderen Komponente. Meine habe ich jeweils so mit Y-Adapter Kabel angeschlossen das immer an einem Anschluss alle Lüfter eines Radiator gesteuert werden. Muss dazu nicht jeden Lüfter einzeln steuern können. Die Drehzahl bekomme ich immer dann von einem der Lüfter zurück gegeben. Habe aber die Pumpe nicht mit drauf laufen, daher stehen mir auch für die Radiatoren 4x Fan zur Verfügung + noch den einen denn ich über die Pumpe habe.


----------



## strohbinsky (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Als Splitter kann er es dennoch gut verwenden und kosten nicht so viel wie anderen Komponente.



Hätte ich nur mal vorher von dem Splitter gelesen- ich hab vor kurzem den Mora 360 mit 9 PWM Lüftern bestückt und mit Y- Kabeln war es eine mühsame Arbeit, die Kabel so zu verlegen, dass nur noch ein Kabel aus dem Mora kommt. Hast du den Splitter direkt im Mora verbaut?


----------



## SpatteL (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

@IICARUS:
So hat er es ja jetzt auch, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
"Allerdings sind die vier Aquaero-Lüfteranschlüsse bereits mit den drei Radiatoren und der Pumpe belegt."
Da er den Lüfter unabhängig von den anderen steuern will, braucht er einen weiteren Kanal.

Wie strohbinsky      aber schon geschrieben hat, wäre es auch eine Überlegung wert die Pumpe doch wieder am MB anzuschließen und somit einen freien Kanal für den Gehäuselüfter zu haben.
Das wäre ja dann nur ein umstecken und damit kostenneutral.
Er müsste sich dann halt noch mit der MB-Steuerung beschäftigen um die Pumpe runter zu regeln.
Ich bin daher eigentlich immer für die einfache D5 mit eingebautem Drehregler, einmal einstellen und gut ist.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ich habe bei mir dieses Y-Adapter als Kabellösung verwendet: Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 9x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz | Luefterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Weil ich dieses mit unter die Blende bekomme und dann auch nur mit einem Kabel raus komme. War aber nicht einfach alles unter die Blende zu bekommen.

Mit der Pumpe hatte ich dieses noch angeschlossen: Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Weil ich mit der Pumpe nicht auf 14x direkt aufteilen wollte.
Bei diesem Splitter wird die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil bezogen und zum Fan-Anschluss geht nur Tacho und PWM von einem Lüfter.
Mit dem Aquaero 6 habe ich aber diesen Splitter nicht mehr in Verwendung, sondern die Kabellösung mit dem oberen Link. Das ich mit dem Aquaero alles auf 4 Fan Anschlüsse teilen kann und der Aquaero hier auch keine Probleme mit mehrere Lüfter hat.

@SpatteL
Dann würde ich die Pumpe auch aufs Mainboard anschließen, hat ja dort ein extra Anschluss dazu.
Ja die einfachen D5 sind gut, wird aber schwer da dran zu kommen wenn es sich um eine Kombination inkl. AGB handelt.
Da finde ich die neue D5 Next super, alles direkt übers USB wie bei meiner Aquastream regeln zu können.


----------



## strohbinsky (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Ich Hab die Kabel mit 3-Fach Splittern verlegt. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> War aber nicht einfach alles unter die Blende zu bekommen.



Ich weiß wovon du sprichst  Ich hab alle Y-Anschlüsse mit Isolierband gesichert, dann ging es zum Glück. Ich hab schon überlegt den Lötkolben raus zu holen... Wenn ich den Mora mal wieder öffnen muss kommt dieser Splitter rein...


----------



## SpatteL (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja die einfachen D5 sind gut, wird aber schwer da dran zu kommen wenn es sich um eine Kombination inkl. AGB handelt.
> Da finde ich die neue D5 Next super, alles direkt übers USB wie bei meiner Aquastream regeln zu können.


Muss man halt schlauen das man es so verbaut das man ran kommt bzw. die Pumpe/AGB lösen kann um an den Regler zu kommen.
Aber eigentlich muss man da ja maximal beim befüllen/entlüften mal dran.

Ja, im Grunde ist die NEXT schon ein interessantes Produkt, nur mMn zu teuer.
RGB hätte man sich sparen können, der virtuelle Durchflusssensor arbeitet scheinbar nur unter bestimmte Bedingungen(mind. 80l/h, nur Wasser von AC), man kann entweder Lüfter ODER einen Durchflusssensor anschließen, das ist bei der aquastream ULTIMATE besser gelöst.
Zudem macht mMn die NEXT keinen Sinn, wenn man ohnehin ein aquaero geplant hat.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Stimmt, billig ist die nicht.

Der vDFS ist bei der Aquastream auch nicht das wahre, da würde ich mir die Freischaltkosten sparen und direkt einen richtigen kaufen und anschließen, was ich bei mir am ende auch gemacht hatte.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Puh ... jetzt erst Eure Beiträge gelesen. Bestellung ist dummerweise schon raus, daher kein Stornieren des Splitters mehr möglich gewesen. Anyway ... ich überlege gerade den Gehäuselüfter (habe mir jetzt einen BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm für den Zweck bestellt) einfach direkt an's Mainboard anzuschließen. In dem Fall ist aber die Steuerung per PWM nicht möglich, d.h. der Lüfter läuft immer mit max. RPM, richtig?

EDIT: Mainboard ist das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon.


----------



## strohbinsky (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Bin mir sicher, dass dein Mainboard auch PWM steuern kann. Würde die Pumpe ans Mainboard hängen und den Lüfter an den Aquaero.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, dass dein Mainboard auch PWM steuern kann. Würde die Pumpe ans Mainboard hängen und den Lüfter an den Aquaero.



Dann bleibt aber immer noch die Frage wie ich die Pumpe runterregeln kann nachdem ich sie an's Mainboard angeschlossen habe.


----------



## strohbinsky (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



ChrisBln82 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt aber immer noch die Frage wie ich die Pumpe runterregeln kann nachdem ich sie an's Mainboard angeschlossen habe.



Du hast doch eine PWM Pumpe, oder? Geht dann genau wie im Aquaero.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Du hast doch eine PWM Pumpe, oder? Geht dann genau wie im Aquaero.



Ja, ist eine PWM-Pumpe. Du meinst die Aquasuite erkennt die Mainboard-Pumpe?


----------



## strohbinsky (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Nein, du gehst ins Bios, da ist dann eine Einstellung für die auf dem Mainboard montierten Lüfter, und da kannst du einstellen ob PWM oder nicht, genau wie die Drehzahl etc.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Nein, du gehst ins Bios, da ist dann eine Einstellung für die auf dem Mainboard montierten Lüfter, und da kannst du einstellen ob PWM oder nicht, genau wie die Drehzahl etc.



Alright. Hab es auch gerade im Mainboard-Handbuch gefunden


----------



## SpatteL (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



ChrisBln82 schrieb:


> Puh ... jetzt erst Eure Beiträge gelesen. Bestellung ist dummerweise schon raus, daher kein Stornieren des Splitters mehr möglich gewesen. (...)


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist heute Sonntag, welcher Shop bearbeitet und "verschickt" denn heute Bestellungen?
Einfach mal ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Perfekt. Habe die Pumpe jetzt direkt an's Mainboard angeschlossen und die Geschwindigkeit im BIOS eingestellt. Hat wunderbar funktioniert, jetzt hab ich am Aquaero einen Port für den Gehäuselüfter frei. DANKE LEUTE


----------



## ChrisBln82 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist heute Sonntag, welcher Shop bearbeitet und "verschickt" denn heute Bestellungen?
> Einfach mal ne Mail schreiben.



Amazon


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das es auf Amazon schwer wird was zu stornieren wenn bereits 1 Stunde vergangen ist.
Versendet haben die bestimmt noch nichts.


----------



## SpatteL (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Auch bei Amazon werden doch zum Sonntag keine Pakete abgeholt!?
Du wirst da nur die automatische Bearbeitungs-/"Versandbestätigung"  bekommen haben.
Würde da dennoch ne Mail schreiben oder das Paket letztlich nicht annehmen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

So, habe jetzt den Silent Wings 3 PWM Lüfter in mein Gehäuse eingebaut und lass ihn abhängig von der Systemtemperatur (also der Mainboard-Sensor) drehen. Ein kleines Problem habe ich dabei aber mit der Lautstärke. Und zwar hört man den Lüfter ab 1000 RPM schon recht deutlich und die Systemtemperatur geht gerne mal Richtung 40 Grad. Die GPU steht dabei aber bei soliden 30 Grad und die CPU bei 35 Grad. Nun bin ich unsicher wie hoch die Systemtemperatur sein darf und ob diese überhaupt der richtige Wert für die Steuerung des Gehäuselüfters ist. 

Wie handhabt Ihr das? Wie hoch sollte die Systemtemperatur maximal sein und von welchem (Sensor-)Wert macht Ihr die Steuerung Eures Gehäuselüfters abhängig?


----------



## SpatteL (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Die Frage wäre erstmal, was ist die Systemtemperatur bzw wo wird die gemessen?
Würde da jetzt nicht allzu viel darauf achten, zumal 40°C mMn jetzt noch nicht sonderlich viel sind für die meisten Komponenten.


----------



## Gerry1984 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Der Lüfter muss nicht so hoch drehen. Der muss ja nur dafür sorgen dass im Gehäuse keine Hitzestau entsteht und einfach nur für etwas Luftdurchsatz  sorgen. Die Mainboardtemperatur ist da schon ein brauchbarer Anhaltspunkt, stell einfach selber eine Lüfterkurve so ein dass der Lüfter zum Beispiel bei 35°C im Bereich von 300U/min dann abgestuft bis maximal ~900U/min bei 40°C läuft, wenn schneller schon hörbar wird.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre erstmal, was ist die Systemtemperatur bzw wo wird die gemessen?
> Würde da jetzt nicht allzu viel darauf achten, zumal 40°C mMn jetzt noch nicht sonderlich viel sind für die meisten Komponenten.



Tja, gute Frage. Der HWMONITOR unterscheidet nochmal zwischen dem Systemsensor und PCH (Chipsatz?). Aber wo das jetzt genau gemessen wird ... keine Ahnung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Der Lüfter muss nicht so hoch drehen. Der muss ja nur dafür sorgen dass im Gehäuse keine Hitzestau entsteht und einfach nur für etwas Luftdurchsatz  sorgen. Die Mainboardtemperatur ist da schon ein brauchbarer Anhaltspunkt, stell einfach selber eine Lüfterkurve so ein dass der Lüfter zum Beispiel bei 35°C im Bereich von 300U/min dann abgestuft bis maximal ~900U/min bei 40°C läuft, wenn schneller schon hörbar wird.



Hm ... wie ist es mit einem festen Wert von z.B. 700 RPM?


----------



## Gerry1984 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Klar geht das auch aber das wäre im Idle unnötig viel 

Wie gesagt ich würde eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen, MB und Lüfter bieten die Möglichkeit eines sehr weiten Regelbereichs, also warum nicht nutzen?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

System wird ein Sensor in der nähe des Chipsatz sein und PCH werden bestimmt die Spannungswandler sein.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

PCH ist der Chipsatz, System ist ein Sensor der irgendwo am Mainboard liegt, meist nahe beim Sockel, und deshalb meist zusammen mit der Cputemperatur steigt und fällt, sodass man auch einfach die Cputemperatur als Wert zum Regeln nehmen kann.


----------



## Gerry1984 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> PCH ist der Chipsatz, System ist ein Sensor der irgendwo am Mainboard liegt, meist nahe beim Sockel, und deshalb meist zusammen mit der Cputemperatur steigt und fällt, sodass man auch einfach die Cputemperatur als Wert zum Regeln nehmen kann.



Nach CPU-Temperatur zu regeln macht imho aber nur Sinn für einen CPU-Luftkühler, da die direkte Temperatur der CPU sich sehr schnell und weit ändern kann, von 30°C im Idle bis über 80°C bei Last in wenigen Sekunden. Und entsprechend stark geht dann auch die Lüfterdrehzahl auf und ab. Das macht Sinn bei einem Kühler direkt auf der CPU, nicht aber bei irgendeinem zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter der neben der Wakü noch für etwas Durchzug sorgen soll. Da macht ein Sensor am MB mehr Sinn, der wesentlich weniger stark schwankende Werte hat und eher ein allgemeiner Indikator ist wie heiß es im System ist und nicht der aktuelle CPU-Lastzustand.


----------



## SpatteL (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Beim aquaero müssten ein paar einfache Folien-Temperatursensoren dabei gewesen sein, davon könntest du auch einen nehmen, irgendwo im Case befestigen und danach den Lüfter regeln.


----------



## claster17 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Einfach den Hecklüfter gemeinsam mit den Radilüftern regeln.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*



claster17 schrieb:


> Einfach den Hecklüfter gemeinsam mit den Radilüftern regeln.



Ist das dann nicht zu schwach? Meine Radilüfter gehen ja erst an sobald eine gewisse Wassertemperatur erreicht wird. Ist das für einen Gehäuselüfter nicht zu träge?


----------



## Gerry1984 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Du kannst den Gehäuselüfter ja auch über die Wassertemperatur regeln, aber halt schon früher anspringen lassen.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung. Brauche Eure Meinung.*

Wenn die Radiatorlüfter nicht laufen, geben die Radiatoren auch nicht soviel Wärme ab, dass die Gehäuseinnentemperatur deutlich ansteigt, abseits davon ist es in derartigen Szenarien mit niedriger Last und daher auch niedrigerer Wassertemperatur gar nicht nötig, einen aktiven Luftstrom im Case zu haben. 
Erst wenn die Radiatorlüfter anspringen und reichlich warme Luft im Case in Bewegung gerät, muss diese auch wieder raus, also ist gegen eine Regelung ähnlich zu den Radiatorlüftern wenig einzuwenden.


----------

